# June 2006 mamas - August chat thread



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, we're 2 days into August, so I thought I'd start a new thread. This thread is for all mamas with babies originally due or born in June 2006. Come join in!

So, what's new witchoo?

I think I finally have to get a baby hair brush. She's getting a proper mullet. She has no bangs to speak of. She has her father's hairline, which is a very pronounced widow's peak.

I've also been thinking of getting some fridge letters to keep her busy while I cook, but we have a stainless fridge, so magnets don't stick on the front. I am stumped.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ooh, shiny new thread!









DH is getting frustrated. He keeps trying to get Bastian to call him "Dadoo." And Bastian looks up at him adoringly, pats his face, and declares that DH's name is "Mama!"









So Bastian has two mamas.

Danger Baby continues his trek into the wilds of parental heart attacks, having mastered the coffee table and moved on to climbing on top of a cd player to a knee chair to the top of the desk in our office so he can turn off the answering machine aaaaand climbing UP the floor-to-ceiling bookshelves in the library.

Weird little things make my heart cry just a little as I realize he's not a baby anymore, like the first time he walked next to me and held my hand last week instead of asking to be carried in from the car. He's becoming such a big boy!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby slept 5 hours last night. in a row. my left boob woke me up to say "dang, wake that baby UP and clear me out!" Let's hope she naps today.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

:

Helen, how about getting a thin sheet of metal and attach to the fridge, somehow. Though I will warn you from personal experience that fridge magnet letters are like the legos of the kitchen - OUCHIE on feet if'n you don't know they're there (which is easy to do when you're using them to distract someone while you cook - i.e., you're not giving your full attention to them - and that someone prefers them on the floor instead of the fridge). I'll send out a good vibe to you that Harper will like them on the fridge.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Diarrhea + white spots in mouth = ??? Anyone good at math?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Diarrhea + white spots in mouth = ??? Anyone good at math?

Noooooooooo! Not.....Thrush?????

Not something I want to win the prize for first about, but makes sense...

_thrush
n.
A contagious disease caused by a fungus, Candida albicans, that occurs most often in infants and children, characterized by small whitish eruptions on the mouth, throat, and tongue, and usually accompanied by fever, colic, and diarrhea._


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Noooooooooo! Not.....Thrush?????

Not something I want to win the prize for first about, but makes sense...

_thrush
n.
A contagious disease caused by a fungus, Candida albicans, that occurs most often in infants and children, characterized by small whitish eruptions on the mouth, throat, and tongue, and usually accompanied by fever, colic, and diarrhea._

yeah. get thee to kellymom for all the answers. and big fat


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Off to kellymom...


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Thanks for the help. Off to kellymom...

I have a barely-used bottle of Grapefruit Seed Extract that I could mail to you. I had to order online when we were in Okinawa because the crap GNC on base didn't have any. So... if you can't find it, I'll send you mine. I was preemptively proactive with that stuff and managed to avoid a bad case of it.

Helen, what about the foam letters that are meant for the tub? Wouldst they stick?

We are proceeding with a NCSS/Jay Gordon-esque nightweaning plan here. Otherwise I fear we may end up institutionalized, divorced, or all of the above. Life has seriously been sucky lately in this regard.







:







:







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Megan, I'll let you know if I can't find GSE, but I'm fairly sure I'll be able to find it. Although, my shopping around here has gotten to how it was in Hawaii, where I have to 18 million different places. In Portland, I can do one-stop shopping.

Speaking of marriages and babies sleeping, I had a dream last night that we got Joey's sister to watch Lu so we could go out, but we secretly stayed home and got it on like, uh, people without kids do. I think it's a brilliant plan, except that his sister lives in Phoenix.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm so not ready for nightweaning... and neither is ruby!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

at Bastian's other mother. Tell him to get to nursing. Harper just started asking to walk all the way in from the car as well. Unfortunately, that's a long walk, as we live at the very end of a mill. The hallway is like "The Shining."

Sorry about the thrush, Candice! We had a real go with it. The GSE seemed to do best.

I thought I figured out the secret to baby eep-slay the other day. Harper got up at 6:30, napped only from 9ish-11, then went to bed at 7:30, exhausted from running with her cousins. Slept like a freaking log (woke up once), got up at 8am. So yesterday she napped from 12:20-2, went down at 8pm. I even ran her around outside. No such luck! She was up every 2-3 hours. Last molar is working through. On the plus side, when not teething, the trend seems to be longer blocks of sleep, and when she does wake to nurse, she finds the boob herself, nurses 2 minutes, and rolls over and goes back to sleep. Sometimes she semi-wakes and gets patted and goes back. She's really into changing positions to get comfortable.

I don't think we'll encouraging nightweaning until teething is over at least. I'll revisit the idea then. I always thought it would coincide when she was ready for a toddler bed, maybe 18-20 months. I peek in to May sometimes to see what we're in for next month development-wise, and no one is having luck with nightweaning, although lots of people are trying Jay Gordon. Megan, if it works, let me know! My question for the BTDT moms: does nightweaning = no more wake ups? Or do they still wake up, and then you just have to find other ways of comforting? That's the part I don't understand at all. I expect it'll be easier when she can understand "nursies go to sleep too" or something conceptual.

I thought of sticking a felt board and felt letters for the fridge. Although I seem to remember felt running dye when wet? I am sure these would go in her mouth. Oh well, anything to keep her out of cat food! I will look into other options. Maybe a little easel with a magnetic side?

OK, chore time. I bribed myself with internet first. Have a good day, ladies.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
My question for the BTDT moms: does nightweaning = no more wake ups? Or do they still wake up, and then you just have to find other ways of comforting? That's the part I don't understand at all. I expect it'll be easier when she can understand "nursies go to sleep too" or something conceptual.

In my experience, no. D was a weird one - he stopped nursing to sleep and/or wanting to nurse during the night aroudn 10 months old







: but he still soemtiems wakes up during the night, at 3-1/2 years. Just have to find other comfort measures when they won't nurse...which is why I'm not nightweaning either with K, cause she still wants to and it puts her out in about 2 minutes. No way I'm giving that up cause I've been on the other side.







So yeah, no guarantee nightweaning=no more nightwaking...though I would expect that the older the child gets, the more likely they would be to sleep through instead of waking up.

On a related note, D has spent every night this week completely in his room the whole night; he had been doing about 50/50 recently staying in his room versus joining us around 3am.....so we're both a little relieved to have some extra room in the bed, and a little sad that this hase seems to be ending.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey all!

Nightweaning: I think Philip would beat me up if I tried that. Although my back is killing me from the constant side-lying. He's cutting the last molar though and has a snotty cold, so I'm trying to deal with it.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts about diluting breastmilk.
One day this week Philip actually didn't drink any milk while I was at work. For a brief second I thought: maybe I can stop pumping! Because seriously. I am so tired of pumping and I"ll just have to start all over again after my next leave-- it would be nice to have a break.
I don't know if he'll allow that, though.









My MIL, who thought I should wean once pregnant because I was so tired, got to see Philip and his new nursing antics (pulling on my shirt, pulling up my shirt, etc) and she thought it was funny and cute. That made me happy. (But I think I need to teach him manners sometime soon.)

What else. Philip is definitely toddling but no consistent walking. He still eats a lot and doesn't seem to hate anything (except he finds scrambled eggs a little offensive). He has such a hilarious personality. He's so happy and fun and active. Oh, and super cute, too. I'll try to post some pics if I can.

Have to finish up some work... I'll be in and out next week depending on what I'm doing (vacation). Will be thinking of everyone!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
So yeah, no guarantee nightweaning=no more nightwaking...though I would expect that the older the child gets, the more likely they would be to sleep through instead of waking up.

I guess it's the chicken or the egg thing - do they wake TO nurse, or do they wake any old way, and then nursing is the typical fastest way to get them back down? I am only now (in the last month) starting to see that Harper doesn't take a real feed in the night anymore. She pops on, drinks for a minute, then rolls over. She used to actually full on eat every time she woke up. Now I think sometimes it's more thirst/comfort. I'm not prepared to spend more time substituting other methods of comfort or make my husband wake up. Right now, he sleeps through her rolling around, and then he takes her in the morning when she gets up while I sleep in. So I never feel particularly bad anymore. Of course it took us 10 or 11 months to figure out this system....dur.

Harper accidentally ate vegetables snuck into a quesadilla. Muahahaha. I accidentally ate a margarita.

Have a good weekend! We're off to birthday parties with pools. It's ten zillion degrees.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Just got back from vacation this morning. I am SO glad to be home, and with plenty of fresh fodder for my therapist! It's gonna be a field day.

We left SC at 10 last night and drove all night long, 'cause I wanted to get home that badly.

S2 had a verbal explosion this week. We have: mama, dada, sis sis, thacks (jax), guh (good), geh goo (thank you), uh-oh, yayyayyay, papaw and my boobs are nana. She also signs: eat, night-night, more, pretty, and yay (clapping). She also growls. It's so fun to watch her.

She also got a little closer to walking this week. The other day she was holding on to the couch, cruising, and she got to the loveseat where I was sitting, turned halfway, let go of the couch and grabbed on to my leg. Usually she'd drop to her hands and knees, turn around, and then stand back up. Still not even trying to stand alone though. Not sure when that's gonna happen, but we're having fun.

Eep-slay sucked eggs this week. Apparently, she does NOT in fact sleep through the night, rather she wakes up and plays for a couple hours in the middle of the night. Thing is, she's so quiet that the baby monitor doesn't pick it up at all, so we don't know she's awake. Crazy baby. Every night, she was up from about 11:30 to around 2:30, singing, talking, smacking her daddy in the face, etc. Not fun. Plus, we were sleeping on beds (twins pushed together) that were fit to be in a department store as a model for a cute bedding set. You know....those beds that are actually just cardboard boxes? Yea. Ew. I've never been so happy to see my bed.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Well, we're 2 days into August, so I thought I'd start a new thread. This thread is for all mamas with babies originally due or born in June 2006. Come join in!

So, what's new witchoo?

I think I finally have to get a baby hair brush. She's getting a proper mullet. She has no bangs to speak of. She has her father's hairline, which is a very pronounced widow's peak.

I've also been thinking of getting some fridge letters to keep her busy while I cook, but we have a stainless fridge, so magnets don't stick on the front. I am stumped.

Helen~ Maybe a magnet board from staples you could screw to the walls. Lu likes to put letters in my metal bowls. and she is amazed when she flips them and the letters stick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Megan, I'll let you know if I can't find GSE, but I'm fairly sure I'll be able to find it. Although, my shopping around here has gotten to how it was in Hawaii, where I have to 18 million different places. In Portland, I can do one-stop shopping.

Speaking of marriages and babies sleeping, I had a dream last night that we got Joey's sister to watch Lu so we could go out, but we secretly stayed home and got it on like, uh, people without kids do. I think it's a brilliant plan, except that his sister lives in Phoenix.

















Thats what the car is for! You can pretend to have un married giddy up!









I will be back later. Much to post,but if I don't let the kids in the pool I fear they will tie me up and eat me!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are some pics:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_114.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_044.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_039.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_034.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_025.jpg


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Here are some pics:
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_114.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_044.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_039.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_034.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...ip2007_025.jpg









them! Beautiful!

Mikey spiked a fever today...sigh...more teeth. he's gotten his eye teeth and is working on his last molars and he'll have the full set. crazy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, mamas! My dad LOVES his new camera.







He took about 300 pictures in the week we were there.

He gave my 12 year old niece his old Minolta, and was teaching her how to use it. She has decided she wants to be a National Geographic photographer when she grows up. She has some real natural talent, and has taken some truly gorgeous shots.

V tugged on my dad's shirt one night while he was making dinner and said, "Papaw? Do you think maybe when I'm about 12 you could give _me_ one of your old cameras and teach me how to use it like you did for E?" While trying to choke back the tears welling in his eyes, he said, "Of course I will." Now he just needs to hunt Ebay for more old cameras.









It means the world to him that V and S1 view he and my mom as just grandparents, and not "step" grandparents. It's awesome.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I will be back later. Much to post,but if I don't let the kids in the pool I fear they will tie me up and eat me!

You weren't back later, so I am going to assume you were eaten!







I hope they at least served a nice Chianti.

Cute pix, Sarah.

Molars: yeah huh! Over here. These take a long time. I really look forward to teething-free life. One molar left, then 4 canines. Augh. Then what, 2 year molars? So, basically by age 3 or 4, we should have good sleep. Last night it felt like she was just chewing on me.

Harper met a chicken yesterday, and she was in love. Then it thought the rock in her hand was food, and it pecked the rock, and now she hates chickens forever.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Baby is still sick.
Mama feels sad and shaky.
And wants a milkshake.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

P.S. Who the hell gets thrush this late in the game?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Another P.S. You know what goes great with thrush?

Molars. Actually, it's not so bad right now. A lot of spitting and finger-chewing.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Candice -- I'm sorry you're getting hit from all sides right now. Or, rather, that Talula is (and therefore, you). I hope it all passes quickly. If I could, I'd pour you a glass of my open bottle of Merlot... 'though I'm sure you are not lacking in that department.

OK, so, after a few weeks of stop/start walking, Nevie seems to realllly be getting it down. And just this afternoon she finally got the whole "I put my feet under my body and I stand up like THIS!" part figured out. Much to her relief. She'd been trying it alllll dayyyyy and getting realllllly maaaaaad.

Jay Gordon phase 2 went well last night. We actually seem to be skipping right into phase 3, because she is most comforted by being left in bed with us getting her back/belly patted. The walking around? And the rocking? Yeah, that's a slap in the face as far as she's concerned. There was an hour of wakeful crankiness, but all in all we all got some gooooood snoozin'. It's a good compromise plan for us.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh candice.







you're getting your butt kicked.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You weren't back later, so I am going to assume you were eaten!







I hope they at least served a nice Chianti.

Good one, Hannibal.

Annnnd... that's all from me. I did a triathlon yesterday, so I'm pooped. Actually, that's a lie. Yes, I did do the Tri. But I feel fine. I am just boring.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Helen~ Maybe a magnet board from staples you could screw to the walls. Lu likes to put letters in my metal bowls. and she is amazed when she flips them and the letters stick.

THAT?!? is genius! Why didn't I think of that, we have letters ev.er.y.where in this house now b/c Evie loves to take them off the fridge and drop them in random places. I'll have to give her a bowl. She adores dropping things in cups, so that should work out nicely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You weren't back later, so I am going to assume you were eaten!







I hope they at least served a nice Chianti.

Cute pix, Sarah.

Molars: yeah huh! Over here. These take a long time. I really look forward to teething-free life. One molar left, then 4 canines. Augh. Then what, 2 year molars? So, basically by age 3 or 4, we should have good sleep. Last night it felt like she was just chewing on me.

Harper met a chicken yesterday, and she was in love. Then it thought the rock in her hand was food, and it pecked the rock, and now she hates chickens forever.









Poor Harper. Evie is in love with our cats, but is scared to death of them. She'll go right up to them, act like she's going to pet them, the pull her hand away at the last second. Tis' strange.

Sarah, Welcome back. I love the pictures!








s Candice. Thrush sucks. We had it here too. Hopefully it'll be gone soon.

Evie's had a fever that finally broke yesterday since Thurs.







: poor baby was so pitiful. She has now got a rash, so my guess is roseola. I'm debating on taking her to the doc to confirm. She's rubbing/scratching her head and that's really what concerns me the most. Here's a video of that strange phenomenom.





And Megs, finally, here's a video of her on the zebra. I didn't get the really wild jumping on video like I thought, but you'll get the idea. And her hair is sticking up b/c daddy dried it without brushing it down.















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GHd4...e=user&search=


----------



## lovesea (Mar 6, 2007)

Good to hear how your los are doing. DS finally said mummy!! It was starting to bother me as he's been saying baba (daddy) for a while now, and people assume his first words will be the most important things in his life, so, cats and baba, in our case. I think he was probably confused as we're a bilingual family and everyone (except me) refers to me as anne (mummy in Turkish). Isn't summer a wonderful time to be a toddler? He's in and out of the sea, running up and down the beach, chasing the cats around the garden. No need for clothes (less laundry for me







). He looks to be getting 2 molars on the bottom but has only got 3 other teeth on the bottom. Is this normal? Doesn't seem to bother him anyway.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Cute pix, Sarah.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Sarah, Welcome back. I love the pictures!

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Baby is still sick.
Mama feels sad and shaky.
And wants a milkshake.

I'm so sorry.









S2 is in full-on toddler tantrum mode, and likes to smack me and scream when I remove her from dangerous situations...like licking the outlets.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
P.S. Who the hell gets thrush this late in the game?

I just got it, but not bebe! Phewwww. I took antibiotics, so it wasn't too surprising. I take Candex to chase the yeast. How you are guys doing now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Good one, Hannibal.

Annnnd... that's all from me. I did a triathlon yesterday, so I'm pooped. Actually, that's a lie. Yes, I did do the Tri. But I feel fine. I am just boring.

I've been calling Harper Dr. Lecter. She comes up and randomly bites my toe sometimes. Your triathlon is making me tired just thinking about it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Evie's had a fever that finally broke yesterday since Thurs.







: poor baby was so pitiful. She has now got a rash, so my guess is roseola. I'm debating on taking her to the doc to confirm. She's rubbing/scratching her head and that's really what concerns me the most. Here's a video of that strange phenomenom.





And Megs, finally, here's a video of her on the zebra. I didn't get the really wild jumping on video like I thought, but you'll get the idea. And her hair is sticking up b/c daddy dried it without brushing it down.















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GHd4...e=user&search=

Poor Evie, hope she's feeling better. THe zebra video is too cute though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovesea* 
Isn't summer a wonderful time to be a toddler? He's in and out of the sea, running up and down the beach, chasing the cats around the garden. No need for clothes (less laundry for me







). He looks to be getting 2 molars on the bottom but has only got 3 other teeth on the bottom. Is this normal? Doesn't seem to bother him anyway.

Wow, I wish we lived near the sea. We're right on a river, but it's not really swimmable. I see people in there, but I dunno... Not sure about the teeth, I think a wide variety of orders and schedules are normal. He may pop a bunch at once, which would be oh so fun.

Here is Dr. Lecter drooling as she pretends the flowers are brains....

We are having bedtime battles this week. I am not sure if it's just teeth or what. Previously, she'd nurse down, or unlatch and roll over and flail around a little and then fall asleep with her head on the pillow. The past few days she wants to switch sides a billion times, roll over and kneel and otherwise get in weird positions, twist her head around to nearly tear my boob off. When her dad tries to take her, she screams like she's being skinned. Tonight she cried on his shoulder for almost 10 minutes, and then I came back and she nursed right down. It felt like CIO, except obviously she was being touched and comforted by someone she adores all day long. Ughhhhh. I know she's not hungry, since she ate dinner and then nursed both sides. But she will accept so substitute besides mauling me. During the night, if she wakes, it's not like that at all, she's happy with a quick nurse or a cuddle.


----------



## lovesea (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is Dr. Lecter drooling as she pretends the flowers are brains....

That's really cute. Too bad about bedtime. I know what you mean about feeling like you're being mauled


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
The past few days she wants to switch sides a billion times, roll over and kneel and otherwise get in weird positions, twist her head around to nearly tear my boob off. When her dad tries to take her, she screams like she's being skinned. Tonight she cried on his shoulder for almost 10 minutes, and then I came back and she nursed right down. It felt like CIO, except obviously she was being touched and comforted by someone she adores all day long. Ughhhhh.

Welcome to my occasional world - awful, ain't it? So sorry I'm welcoming you to this. It sucks. It's getting fewer and far between here, but it used ot happen a couple times a week - no identifiable cause here either; at least none of the usual suspects. Hope it's hort lived for you guys. It's SO draining when they won't receive any comfort from anyone until they're so exhausted, then FINALLY are willing nurse, and about 30 seconds later pass out.







: Then the next day it's as if it never happened and sleep comes easy.


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
The past few days she wants to switch sides a billion times, roll over and kneel and otherwise get in weird positions, twist her head around to nearly tear my boob off. When her dad tries to take her, she screams like she's being skinned. Tonight she cried on his shoulder for almost 10 minutes, and then I came back and she nursed right down. It felt like CIO, except obviously she was being touched and comforted by someone she adores all day long. Ughhhhh. I know she's not hungry, since she ate dinner and then nursed both sides. But she will accept so substitute besides mauling me. During the night, if she wakes, it's not like that at all, she's happy with a quick nurse or a cuddle.

Bean has been doing this too. It's so rough. He's also started hitting my boobs and I don't like it. I think it times to set limits but I sort of feel bad for denying him. I just want him to know that "the chi" is not a toy and he needs to respect my body and space. Is it too soon to ask this of him?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

It does sound like teeth, and Talula is doing the same thing. She still has the yeastie-beastie mouth, but her rash is gone. Diarrhea seems like a lifelong nemesis. She's generally happy though.

I was wondering how much your babies eat. Talula eats bites of each meal I have and snacks on these veggie puff things. My mom says that it's "heartbreaking for everyone to hear her cry for food." She cries during dinner. I think it's more about the time of evening. I usually leave and bathe her and play with her and put her to bed. She rejects food at a certain point during the meal. She's 29 pounds.







My mother is making me crazy.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Let's see, yesterday K had:

about 1/4 cup of Purely O's
1/2 a banana

3 halved grapes
4 mini pretzel sticks

1 colbyjack cheese stick
1/2 a slice of wheat bread with 1/2 a slice of turkey
2 small bites of apple

a handful of cheddar bunnies (my handful, not hers)

about 6 spinach tortellini in a red cream sauce (I gave her about a dozen)
2 bites of chicken (I gave her 4 but she didn't want the other two)
1 slice of cucumber
2 lengthwise strips of orange pepper

She had about 12 oz of water, and nursed...let's see...5 times in the 24-hour period.

She was 23 pounds and 31 inches at her checkup a few weeks ago. She lasts about 15 minutes at dinner before she gets the fidgets and starts protesting and flinging food around, so I take her out of the booster and sit her on my lap.

*Oh yeah - I'm glad the rash is gone and hope the yeasty-beasty will be out of her mouth soon too!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It does sound like teeth, and Talula is doing the same thing. She still has the yeastie-beastie mouth, but her rash is gone. Diarrhea seems like a lifelong nemesis. She's generally happy though.

I was wondering how much your babies eat. Talula eats bites of each meal I have and snacks on these veggie puff things. My mom says that it's "heartbreaking for everyone to hear her cry for food." She cries during dinner. I think it's more about the time of evening. I usually leave and bathe her and play with her and put her to bed. She rejects food at a certain point during the meal. She's 29 pounds.







My mother is making me crazy.

Good golly, Candice.







Portland still wants you back, you know.








Ruby eats a LOT. right now she's mowing on some zucchini bread and a peach.
yesterday she ate oatmeal and something for breakfast,
zucchini bread and beans for lunch, then a bunch of snacks at our friends house, then fish, beans and zucchini for dinner (it's zucchini season, can you tell!?)
But... then she has day where she doesn't care for much food. Some babies eat a lot, some don't . Talula is just once again showing how she is special, and different and above the crowd of the rest of these 'average' babies. Oh how I love Talula.








You are an awesome mama, Candice, despite what your mother is making you feel.
I am fortunate that Ruby hasn't done much of the crying in arms stuff.







: that would probably break my heart, as I'm sure it does all of you.







: However, since I just typed it, Im sure it will happen now.









Sleep is back to suckage over here. She hasn't been going down till1130 or later, and up around 9. yesterday she tooka 2 hour nap, but she's still not getting enough sleep, and she acts a little looney. But still happy.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 ate yesterday:
a cup of yogurt

1 slice cheese
1/4 c veggie puffs
1/4 c boiled peanuts

1/4 c mac and cheese

She also has 8-12oz juice, and 8oz of whole milk every day. She was getting 8oz of breastmilk every night, but i haven't been able to pump lately, and our freezer died and we lost our stash









S2 is only 21lbs, but eats constantly.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper eats like it's performance art. She will most consistently eat things with some sort of crust or skin. Samosas, spring rolls, quesadillas, pizza, burritos, something of the nugget persuasion = good (so I have to hide veggies in such contraptions). Anything with a smooth texture = bad, except for yogurt, which she will eat in small amounts. Right now she is mainly rejecting fruits.

Yesterday, she ate some mini waffles with a little soy butter, a bite of scrambled egg, chewed a slice of pear and spit it out, tasted one spoon of cottage cheese and spit it out, ate some Annie's whole wheat bunnies, ate a chicken and kidney bean quesadilla for lunch, some sips of whole milk, and the rest of her quesadilla for dinner, picked out beans only. Dinner had to be consumed on my lap while I read her "A to Z" by Sandra Boynton. She also nursed 17 billion times. She might have had some goldfish, I can't remember. She drinks water from her Sigg bottle whenever she wants. That was probably an average day, amount wise, maybe a little less.

Honestly, feeding her drives me nuts, but I try not to let her be aware of that. Don't want to be weird about food. Today she had veggie nuggets for lunch w/ some hummus but rejected the carrot sticks. I keep trying new things to see what will work. She always eats the least at dinner. I think she is just too worn out by then, so we're looking into doing it earlier. There will be dinner crying when she's done, but I don't think it's "for food." Candice,







: to your mom!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you all. Korin, I haven't given my landlord notice yet, so...I really don't think I can stay here much longer.

Um, your babies eat a lot! I really haven't worried about it up until now, but it seems like Talula doesn't eat as much. Today, we had scrambled eggs with spinach and garlic, cooked with coconut oil. Talula had about 7-8 bites. Then she ate about 8 of these veggie puff things. We just ate this Amy's tofu, brown rice, and vegetables bowl. She had quite a bit of that, maybe somewhere between 1/4 and 1/2 cup? And now she's eating more veggie puffs. (Yeah, variety is hard when you have yeast.) Let's see...yesterday my mom sabotaged the kitchen so I couldn't make breakfast, so she had veggie puffs. Then for lunch we had an omelette and some beans and some avocado. And um, no dinner. I was so pissed off that my mom made cheeseburgers that we just went to sleep. Seriously, all the patties were there on the grill with cheese melted onto them, so I couldn't even do an Atkins move and just eat the patty. Anyway, I'm not counting on being a part of the family meals anymore.

So, um, maybe I'll try feeding her more. Of course, I feed Tania too much, you know. My mom thinks she needs to lose weight.







:


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
So, um, maybe I'll try feeding her more. Of course, I feed Tania too much, you know. My mom thinks she needs to lose weight.







:

Ummmm...methinks the problem is NOT YOU and feeding your kids either too much or too little.







for having to deal with your mom regarding these touchy issues.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, I like to think she has the problem, but she makes me feel like I'm the crazy one.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Man, Candice, Your mom needs to learn a few things about being a mom from you.









PS I think Tania is more than perfect.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
You weren't back later, so I am going to assume you were eaten!







I hope they at least served a nice Chianti.

Cute pix, Sarah.

Molars: yeah huh! Over here. These take a long time. I really look forward to teething-free life. One molar left, then 4 canines. Augh. Then what, 2 year molars? So, basically by age 3 or 4, we should have good sleep. Last night it felt like she was just chewing on me.

Harper met a chicken yesterday, and she was in love. Then it thought the rock in her hand was food, and it pecked the rock, and now she hates chickens forever.

I'm still alive!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
It does sound like teeth, and Talula is doing the same thing. She still has the yeastie-beastie mouth, but her rash is gone. Diarrhea seems like a lifelong nemesis. She's generally happy though.

I was wondering how much your babies eat. Talula eats bites of each meal I have and snacks on these veggie puff things. My mom says that it's "heartbreaking for everyone to hear her cry for food." She cries during dinner. I think it's more about the time of evening. I usually leave and bathe her and play with her and put her to bed. She rejects food at a certain point during the meal. She's 29 pounds.







My mother is making me crazy.

What ever we eat I just throw some her way.Some day she plays and feeds the dogs instead. I never really payed attention to how much she eat's. I'm gonna pay more attention, I don't think she had lunch yesterday, I was out and about and she slept whil doing erends.
Olivia is only 19#

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Harper eats like it's performance art. She will most consistently eat things with some sort of crust or skin. Samosas, spring rolls, quesadillas, pizza, burritos, something of the nugget persuasion = good (so I have to hide veggies in such contraptions). Anything with a smooth texture = bad, except for yogurt, which she will eat in small amounts. Right now she is mainly rejecting fruits.

Yesterday, she ate some mini waffles with a little soy butter, a bite of scrambled egg, chewed a slice of pear and spit it out, tasted one spoon of cottage cheese and spit it out, ate some Annie's whole wheat bunnies, ate a chicken and kidney bean quesadilla for lunch, some sips of whole milk, and the rest of her quesadilla for dinner, picked out beans only. Dinner had to be consumed on my lap while I read her "A to Z" by Sandra Boynton. She also nursed 17 billion times. She might have had some goldfish, I can't remember. She drinks water from her Sigg bottle whenever she wants. That was probably an average day, amount wise, maybe a little less.

Honestly, feeding her drives me nuts, but I try not to let her be aware of that. Don't want to be weird about food. Today she had veggie nuggets for lunch w/ some hummus but rejected the carrot sticks. I keep trying new things to see what will work. She always eats the least at dinner. I think she is just too worn out by then, so we're looking into doing it earlier. There will be dinner crying when she's done, but I don't think it's "for food." Candice,







: to your mom!

Olivia likes broccli and cheese nuggets,won't eat beans unles they are smashed up, we are very into dunking into sauces. No raw veggi's yet here. no goldfish either,I should try them.

Spinich and artichoke hummus is her favorite,with rye bread.

My mother thinks that olivia is much too old to nurse and thinks I should stop at once!







: That is so not gonna happen!

Lets see we have had a verbal explosion,chats all day long.







it's kinda funny.
she loves shoes! clean ones dirty ones if you take your's off she stands in them and tries to walk.

we are very into music these days. I'm gonna be in trouble she likes linkon park.









Gotta go get the kids ready for diner. Going out for my birthday!!!!

Th


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Maggie had her 18 mo pictures today! I also got one done of Liz and both of them together. I got them online so I will post as soon as that come thru.

Words so far: Mamammmmmaa, Daddydddda, zzzzz, yum, mnnnnmmm, no, HI!, elllooooh, baba (sippy), babbbay,(baby), babye, yay!!!

Also, she is a serious climber. Loves it.

I had to give away baby toys because she could care less. Loves anything her older sister does. And loves water. Maybe that is why she wanted so much to be born an Aquarious.







:

As for me, I am tired since Bob has been out of town since Thursday. We go pick him up at the airport tonight.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
she loves shoes! clean ones dirty ones if you take your's off she stands in them and tries to walk.

we are very into music these days. I'm gonna be in trouble she likes linkon park.









Gotta go get the kids ready for diner. Going out for my birthday!!!!


Shoe and music lover here, too. and







: to you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I had to give away baby toys because she could care less. Loves anything her older sister does.









yup, this here, too - whatever D is doing, K must do. Including sitting on the toilet (though not producing anything) and wiping herself.














:

She got into the laundry this evening and I found her sitting with a pair of my underwear on herself, across her chest diagonally like you'd carry a messenger bag.







She LOVES trying to get herself dressed with any item of clothing she can find. Oh, and likes to help clean stuff up - I'll take the screeching and tantrums if I have a helper and independent dresser in a few months!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Tania losing weight? No thank you, very much. NOOOOO indeed. We need more healthy, active, happy, strong girls. For pete's sake, you should have seen me from about age 8 to age 12... chunk-o-rama. Tania is NOT even CLOSE to chunky. For me it was a little compression period before I shot up six inches before high school. I'm no stick insect, but I'm not signing up for gastric bypass surgery anytime soon, either. If Nevie looks like Tania at age 8, I will be quite content!

I was actually just thinking about this topic the other day when I was out running errands. There was a very tall (way taller than me) and willowy mother with a "compressed" girl tagging along. I was offering up silent prayers to the universe that the mother was letting her daughter grow in a healthy way and feel good about herself. At age 10, my mom told me I was "too fat," and it's a little wound that has never really healed.

And as far as what my baby is eating now? Kinda like Ruby -- some days, everything in sight... some days, not so much. I don't keep very good track -- just try to feed her when she signs "more eat", and nurse when she signs "milk." She cries sometimes during dinner, too (ummm, tonight), but that's because she is tired and cranky. Not because she is wasting away...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh yes, Maggie loves the laundry. I just have to make sure its not folded yet. Also she is taken to taking her diaper off. I was holding her the other day when I noticed how soft she felt. It was her bare bum!!







And there was her dipe a few feet away.

As far as with her sister- I have Pete and Repeat.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Evie eats and eats and eats.
Typical breakfast: oatmeal and banana (the entire thing)
Lunch: peanut butter sandwich, cheese stick, and 5-8 grapes quartered
Dinner: about 1/2 cup of whatever we're eating. Tonight it was spaghetti (Her favorite). Silly girl would shake her head no if you asked her if it was good and then shove another mouthful in her mouth!

She will eat just about anything. The only things that she has spit out in disgust is scrambled eggs. She's not too crazy about ketchup either. She shuddered when she was offered some the other night.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I was actually just thinking about this topic the other day when I was out running errands. There was a very tall (way taller than me) and willowy mother with a "compressed" girl tagging along. I was offering up silent prayers to the universe that the mother was letting her daughter grow in a healthy way and feel good about herself. At age 10, my mom told me I was "too fat," and it's a little wound that has never really healed.

My mother and grandmother both did that to me too. I was 5 9 and 116 lbs in high school but still not "as skinny as my mom" and had "wide hips" Eventualy, I just stopped listening to them and lived up to it. I swore that if I ever had a little girl, I would never comment on her weight like that. It's so hurtful and I think that it's part of the reason I have a problem with my weight today. When we took Evie to the doc last Thurs. they weighed her for the appt, she had gained a lb in 6 weeks. I mentioned it to my g-ma and she said, "Oh, Katie, I hope she won't be a fat girl!" I asked her why on earth that she would say that, and she said "Well, look at me, look at your mom, look at you." grr. I wanted to hang up on her, but since she's 80, I got off the phone as quickly as possible.

Ok, enough about me.

Back to Evie,
Her roseola is all gone. She is back to her frisky little self. I have never been so happy to see her getting into things!

She's been taking her diaper off too. If I think that she will get to it, I'll put it on backwards. They absorb the same, just makes it harder to rip it off. She almost ripped a poopy one off earlier today. ick.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I'm back! Had a lovely holiday, camped a whole lot, in a tent. Woke up one morning and the neighbors told us that a black bear had passed right by our tent about 15 minutes before. Thank you, whoever you are, for letting us sleep through that potentially scary moment. Thank you, Katie, for staying asleep until the bear was gone. Katie loves camping. She does, however, wish that DH's air mattress would stay inflated because she wishes she could snuggle with him at night but I'm the only one not sleeping on the ground.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I was wondering how much your babies eat. Talula eats bites of each meal I have and snacks on these veggie puff things. My mom says that it's "heartbreaking for everyone to hear her cry for food." She cries during dinner. I think it's more about the time of evening. I usually leave and bathe her and play with her and put her to bed. She rejects food at a certain point during the meal. She's 29 pounds.







My mother is making me crazy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Candice,







: to your mom!









:

Katie cries during dinner too a lot of nights, and refuses any attempt I make at giving her food. Including nursing. I chalk it down to time of day as well. As far as what she eats goes, she's eating a ton now. While we were camping, I forgot the sunscreen on myself one day and got a nasty burn, and apparently sunburn = hives now, so I was desperately needing antihistamines. So between that effecting my supply and her not wanting to stop the camping fun to go nurse (can't nurse around people, they're too exciting!), she decided to up the regular food.

She will eat like 2 cups of soup in a sitting, and chew on a couple of fries or crackers after. Loves watermelon, would eat 6-8 big slices if I'd let her, I'm sure. As it is, she ate 4 the other day and cried when I told her she had to have some stew instead when she asked for more. Also ate a whole peach that day. Eats lots of crackers, especially loves graham crackers, she likes potatoes, rutabagas, turnips. Spits out broccoli and anything you try to disguise it with, will eat carrots but only if they're cooked and then only sometimes (not that I blame her). Loves spicy things, loves garlic, loves ginger. Will not eat bananas or avocados. Doesn't seem to have any reactions so far. We don't really eat on a schedule beyond when we're hungry, just grazing unless DH is home, so it's hard to judge actual intake, but I think she ate at least 1/4 cup of my fettucini today, a couple graham crackers, lots of water, lots of nursing. I forget what else.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Wow. BIG hugs to everyone who had weight pressure on them as a young girl. I can't even imagine it. No wait..... I can - but my mom saved it for when I was a fully grown and well adjusted adult and so I just laughed in her face when she said to me, "You don't want to look back on your wedding pictures and wish you had just lost a few pounds, do you?"







I laughed and said, "Um, I'm pretty sure I'm going to look back on my wedding pictures as the happiest day of my life to that point, and not really give a crap about how much I weighed - good grief, mom." I can't even imagine saying something like that to a daughter at any age. She never, ever said anything even remotely like that when I was younger, so I guess I should consider myself lucky.

Kait is likely to be a fairly sturdy girl considering her genetic stock, and that's just fine with me. So long as she's healthy and not sitting in front of the TV eating Cheetos all day, I don't care if she's 120 pounds or 200 pounds. Health and fitness are only partially related to weight.

Again, biiiiig







to anyone who had those demons planted in their heads as young girls.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm back! Had a lovely holiday, camped a whole lot, in a tent.

Cool! Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Jes, glad you survived the bear!

Putting on weight is what some little bodies do to get ready for puberty! Usually followed by a big stretch up in height. It just doesn't happen all at once. I went through it at about 8-9, and my dad said helpful things like "no one likes a fat girl." My mom made a big deal out of it and made me shop in the "pretty plus" section at JCPenneys. OMG. I grew out of the height/weight proportion by growing 5 inches pretty rapidly, but you can't unhear comments like that. And looking back on it, it's hilarious, really. They wanted me to conform to societal beauty standards at age 8, but still gave me ridiculous home haircuts and picked the worst clothes ever. Yeah, good luck with that entire package winning "teen model" on Star Search!

If they ever say one word about Harper's size besides "She is beautiful," I will go Hannibal on them for sure.

Random Q: for people who said their kids are into dips, how did you get across "dip it" rather than "stick your whole hand in it to feel the texture, then smear that hand all over your face." I keep reading things like "toddlers love dips!" but maybe not yet.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
So, um, maybe I'll try feeding her more. Of course, I feed Tania too much, you know. My mom thinks she needs to lose weight.







:

Oh for Pete's sake! Tania is gorgeous, Candice, and HEALTHY! Heaven forbid our children not be sticks.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Ummmm...methinks the problem is NOT YOU and feeding your kids either too much or too little.







for having to deal with your mom regarding these touchy issues.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Random Q: for people who said their kids are into dips, how did you get across "dip it" rather than "stick your whole hand in it to feel the texture, then smear that hand all over your face." I keep reading things like "toddlers love dips!" but maybe not yet.

no dipping here. I'm skeered. We make a big enough mess with nonmessy foods (in a traditional sense). Like sucking on puffs 'til they're nice and gooey and then taking them out of our mouth and rubbing them in our hair. I can't imagine what kind of mess would come from a dip. *shudder*

My father was actually the one to give me a weight complex when I was a kid, with comments like. "Are you sure you want seconds? You don't want to end up fat and disgusting like me." Yeah, I had a REALLY healthy self-esteem after coming from that house!

Biomom does this to S1, and it makes me want to throttle her. As soon as she was old enough to decide what she wanted to wear, she kept asking to wear her sister's clothes, and biomom told her, "sissy is skinny. You're too fat. Here, you have to wear sweat pants and t-shirts until you lose weight."







: She's cut way down on it, but still talks about how much "fatter" S1 is than V. Well duh...every time you heard her make any noise, you shoved a bottle in her face to shut her up.







: It's awful.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Random Q: for people who said their kids are into dips, how did you get across "dip it" rather than "stick your whole hand in it to feel the texture, then smear that hand all over your face." I keep reading things like "toddlers love dips!" but maybe not yet.

I don't "do" dips in the traditional sense, for just that reason. I take the dipping item and smear some dip on it and then put it down for her to pick up and eat. So, I guess technically I'm taking all the fun out of it...If I recall correctly, D got the hang of dipping somewhere around 18 months or so.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I don't "do" dips in the traditional sense, for just that reason. I take the dipping item and smear some dip on it and then put it down for her to pick up and eat. So, I guess technically I'm taking all the fun out of it...If I recall correctly, D got the hang of dipping somewhere around 18 months or so.

Phew! I thought I was the only one taking the fun out my child's life. I have little enough interest in cleaning my house w/out hummus in every nook and cranny.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, I do the dipping here too.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We don't dip anything







hadn't even thought of it. But then again, I don't know what we eat that is dipable.







what do you dip, and what do you dip it in? Am I missing something delicious

I think Ru is sick







she barfed this morning - something she hasn't done in probably a year. ANd she's had two really gnarly poops, and she's been weepy and clingy off and on.







She's never really been sick, had one cold while teething in feb, and one fever that lasted a few hours... but so far we've been super lucky. She seems happy now, stacking her shoes on a shelf, but we'll see. If she barfs again, I am skipping work.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Dips? Bring me my ranch dressing hose! What do we dip, hmm. Mostly stuff into hummus. Bread into olive oil. Dumplings into...dumpling sauce. Spring rolls, potstickers. Potato pancakes into applesauce. Fries into ketchup. That kind of stuff. Cocktail weenies. I am just kidding.

It doesn't matter if I dip first and hand it over, she will still grab the dip end. Smear. smear.

Poor Ruby! No more barfins.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We do baba ghanouj, hummus, spinach & artichoke dip, ketchup, mustard, ranch, etc.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ha ha.. we eat all of those things (except ranch dressing - ick! not for me thanks!) I guess i just don't think about those things as dip. lol


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, SPREADS! Condiments. My child can't handle condiments without getting all Jackson Pollock









I don't like ranch either. It's a Simpsons quote I say to Ryan, who does like it a little too much. I hope to start a shame spiral for him, but it never works.

Harper cranky/toothy today. She hid my keys, and it took me most of the day to find them. I kept asking "where are mama's keys?" And she's say "key!" and trot off, and I'd think "aha, now we will find them..." and she'd go get her set of toy ones. DOH. Mine were in the file cabinet.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

mmmmmmm.....ranch dressing hose......







Take away my NFL card right now. We make our own though, so that counts for something, right? right? (where's the crickets chirping smiley?) Meh, I've always said I was here mostly for the AP...







:

Helen, it woudl appear that instead of a ranch dressing hose, you need a regular one to use after she does her smearing.







Hope the toothy/key hider feels better soon.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
We don't dip anything







hadn't even thought of it. But then again, I don't know what we eat that is dipable.







what do you dip, and what do you dip it in? Am I missing something delicious

I think Ru is sick







she barfed this morning - something she hasn't done in probably a year. ANd she's had two really gnarly poops, and she's been weepy and clingy off and on.







She's never really been sick, had one cold while teething in feb, and one fever that lasted a few hours... but so far we've been super lucky. She seems happy now, stacking her shoes on a shelf, but we'll see. If she barfs again, I am skipping work.

Poor ruby







barffing is no fun. I can't handle it when the kids get sick,makes me want to cry.

We dip into yogurt,cream cheese,cheese sauce,apple sauce,dressing.I put it into a bowl the sticks to the table.and have at it. I realy don't care about the mess,she just goes into the tub after diner anyways.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
mmmmmmm.....ranch dressing hose......







Take away my NFL card right now. We make our own though, so that counts for something, right? right? (where's the crickets chirping smiley?) Meh, I've always said I was here mostly for the AP...







:

Helen, it woudl appear that instead of a ranch dressing hose, you need a regular one to use after she does her smearing.







Hope the toothy/key hider feels better soon.










Make your own dressing? That's way too much work. Like ranch,hate thousand island.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

We probably don' dip much cause Ruby only has 6 teeth. She can't bite into a carrot stick or pretzel... she shoves the whole thing in then gags.









She's def sick. barfed again in the car







Poor baboo had to come into my office in nothing but a (very cute day of the dead) diaper while I cancelled my pts for the day. Now she's sleeping, hopefully she'll feel better when she wakes, but i ahve a feeling it's just getting started


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
We probably don' dip much cause Ruby only has 6 teeth. She can't bite into a carrot stick or pretzel... she shoves the whole thing in then gags.









She's def sick. barfed again in the car







Poor baboo had to come into my office in nothing but a (very cute day of the dead) diaper while I cancelled my pts for the day. Now she's sleeping, hopefully she'll feel better when she wakes, but i ahve a feeling it's just getting started









oh, poor sweet ru







i hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all! I have been on "vacation" and the kid is keeping me busy. He's walking a lot more often and is getting more stable at it, but when in a new place will still resort to crawling.
Helen, I LOL at the hiding of the keys.
Candice







re: your mom. Lu sounds fine!
Korin: I hope Ruby feels better soon.

New words: a-tee (kitty) and a-gee (doggie). I think he's learned No. This is all in addition to Mama, Daddy, and Hi.

Three molars are coming through, so some of these nights have been lots of nursing (which makes me tired and achey). He's mostly down to one nap a day which makes bedtime much easier.

Food. It's hard to say how MUCH P eats, but he does eat a lot (whenI offer. sometimes i am too lazy)

Breakfast: cereal of some sort (Os, "chex"), a banana (whole one), pieces of fruit, pancakes, eggs, or pastries I may be eating.
Lunch: peas or green beans (one of my handfuls), kidney beans with spices (my handful) or a pb sandwich on whole wheat (half, or quarter), a few crackers if no sandwich, some more fruit (banana, peach, pear, strawberry, whatever). Part of something I'm eating.
Dinner: varies, may be the same as lunch if we're eating something unsuitable for babies. Last night: green beans, salmon. I figured he was good on carbs and was lazy.

He nurses tons, pops from one side to the other. I think dips would pose the same smearing problems others had mentioned. I haven't tried hummus yet, only because I'm lazy, but I bet he'd like it. He can handle raw veggies but not carrots and you have to watch the stem of the broccoli. There really isn't anything he outright rejects, but sometimes he will just not be in the mood for it.
As you may have noticed, we're not really doing dairy. He has had a little grilled cheese or a piece of cheese but that's it. Yogurt is so so but not worth the effort.
Also, we aren't doing meats hardcore because I am not happy with the quality of the meats we currently have in the house.

Ok, this is the end to my book. I'm exhausted.
Yesterday I went to the midwife, though, and did hear the heartbeat. There IS a baby in there. !


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jessica, do yourself a favor and get some hummus tonight! Or tomorrow! Seriously, Nevie loves it. Plain old standard hummus. Greek food in general is a big hit, and it's by & large very baby-friendly. My cousin with triplets? Hummus was their first solid food. Such good proteins and fats and all that rot. And a good texture. All the ease of baby food, but with flavor. Woot, woot!

Neves and her dad are up doing the bedtime routine right now. Sigh. Me loves the bedtime routine. I drink wine.

Nightweaning is progressing pretty well. She was very easy to settle last night, though was up frequently between 2am and 3am. Other than that, though, pretty solid sleeping was had by all.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

I never thought of letting Sydney dip, thanks!

We eat: peas, apple sauce, pasta, popcorn (I beak off the "corn" so she gets the white bubble end, love it!),
blackberries are in right now so we pick them fresh. I love her blackberry beard







.

What else.... goat yogurt, goat cheese, winter squash (earth's best, she loves it. Made it fresh but she wouldn't eat it! go figure). Carrot sticks get chewed to a pulp and spit out, same with apple.

Oh, I bought a herbivore pin for her at the Herbivore shop in Portland, then she got to try meat and LOVED it...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

OK, I am going to be all gray by my 36th birthday but I will have lost the lb I am tracking because Maggie keeps me on my toes!!

Yesterday during baths- I put both girls in at once and get MAggie done and outta there because she is to put it mildly, a terror. So get her all done, Liz is playing in there. Get Maggie dried, diapered, and I had just a onesie on her. The phone rings I turn my back on her for a split second and she decides to go see ZZZZ in the tub. Then she got right back in!!!
I hear at least once a day "MAGGIIIIEEEE NOOOOO" so I ran in there to see a soaken Maggie LOL. UGhhhh.

Its easier to list what she dosnet like because in a nutshell she eats everything!! She dosnet like bannanas, peas, and egg whites. Dips are a no no unless you dont mind not sharing or cleaning it up from everything.
Now her latest thing is to take her pieces of whatever we are eating yesterday being swedish meatball and noodles and stick it on a fork and then feed herself. Sometimes it dawns on her- hey I can just stick this in my mouth but again she sees us using a fork so she wants to.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Klynne, we were trying not to eat much meat, and then Harper decided she is a little wild beast. She goes for it if she sees other people with a burger. Oy. So we do meat. Her iron came back low, so I guess a little heme iron won't hurt, although I try to get her plenty of other sources too.

Amy, Harper ate meatballs with a fork last night too! That was her first successful fork usage. It was a big fork, so I think she'd have more luck with a kid-size one. I've heard IKEA has good small metal utensils, so we may check that out next time we go.

Sorry, a pic - this is "no, I'm not climbing through the bars to plummet 20 feet into the river." Don't worry, her big head can't fit through. It's nice having a death trap behind the house.

Now I am waiting for her to wind down. She pitched a fit at our mom group meeting this morning, and I took her home because a nap seemed on the menu. But no, second wind, chatting all the way home. Oh, and I found my wallet was missing at the coffee shop because my house elf helped it into the toy basket. Luckily we know the owner, and he is letting me pay tomorrow when we come for breakfast. He must have sensed my under-caffeinated desperation.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

My ds has only 4 teeth so far, no signs of any more coming yet either...but I heard that I should not only be brushing and flossing in between teeth, but take him to first dentist visit too! I was actually surprised to hear that. Am I clueless? I kind of like my dentist, and wanted him to keep all of his fingers...which might be compromised if I take ds to see him!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2tatum* 
My ds has only 4 teeth so far, no signs of any more coming yet either...but I heard that I should not only be brushing and flossing in between teeth, but take him to first dentist visit too! I was actually surprised to hear that. Am I clueless? I kind of like my dentist, and wanted him to keep all of his fingers...which might be compromised if I take ds to see him!

That sounds extreme! S2 plays with a toothbrush, but we certainly don't make a point of brushing (or flossing) her teeth. I think until she can understand "open you mouth" that'll have to wait.

Wow.

However, after doing some research, most dentists recommend bringing babes in around 1, just to make sure there aren't any problems brewing.

I have to make an appointment for V and S1, so I guess S2 will tag along. We'll see if the dentist wants to go poking around in there or not. She's got 8 teeth and 4 molars (through the skin but not all the way out) so a LOT of teeth.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

K has 8 front teeth and 4 molars in various stages of "through". I think one is all the way through, maybe 2 by this point. The third is cut but not all the way, and last time I poked my finger in there #4 was just barely breaking surface.

We try to remember to brush every day. None of us really floss regularly, has never been an issue for me so whatever. K LOVES having her teeth brushed. I got her one of these when she was about 3 months old, and she still loves to chew it. For actual brushing, we use a regular toddler toothbrush with a natural toothpaste I found. I just pantomimed a big open mouth for her the first few times I brushed her teeth, and now she does it as soon as I hold out the toothbrush. I brush for a bit, then I give her the brush and she does it for a bit.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Our dentist said bring her in for her first appointment at about 2.5-3. He said that unless you think there's a problem, he prefers that they are old enough to really understand what is going on. He said nothing about flossing. Said to wipe her teeth with water and hydrogen peroxide, then get her started on brushing. We are not very good at brushing because she's perpetually teething, one right after another, and she doesn't like anything in there while her mouth hurts. So she mostly chews her tooth brushes during her bath. Am terrible mother. She is starting to get the idea from watching us, though.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Been offline for a couple of days, but thanks for the support. I'll be back later to post more.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

First 4 days of vacation pix on the blog. They get kind of sparse from here, but more to come.

And I can't resist sharing this gem from today. This girl loves her watermelon.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Cute pic, Jes.

Back to body image issues, it's weird how many of us have them, and how they are mostly caused by things our parents have said. It's really a sad thing. Thanks for the lifelong gift, Mom and Dad. I am trying really hard with my girls to do away with all of that. I think the hardest thing for me is actually criticizing myself out loud. I know that can be very damaging for little girls to hear their moms call themselves fat or whatever. But yeah, with my mom, she feeds Tania crap and then comments on her weight. She hasn't made comments for a while, because I told her that it was unacceptable, but she still feeds her crap. There's really not a lot I can do at this point, except have good food around and talk to Tania about why she should choose that to eat. Luckily, we live in a day and age where I can buy her whole wheat bunnies and things like that.

And, we're not so into dips. We do eat a lot of hummus and black bean dips, but I think Lu would like to dip things in stuff. So I should try that more. Tania likes ranch. She likes to dip her pizza in it.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Mmmmm, ranch dressing on pizza.... ssssslurp! Total teenager fare. Totally awesome.

Nevie is a walker. The last 3 days have been a crazy, exponential curve upward boost in walkin' skills. She still crawls here & there, but suddenly walking is just de rigeur.

Sniff, sniff: yesterday I saw my grandparents at lunch and my grandmother gave me a diamond solitaire ring. It had been her mother's (the first Geneva), then passed on to her (second Geneva) and now it is to be kept for Nevie (third Geneva). Evidently it had been offered to my great-grandmother by a beau, and when my ggma turned his proposal down he wouldn't take the ring back. What a story, huh? We were at a music festival last night and I just kept looking at the ring and thinking about that poor fella... I hope he ended up happy.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Mmmmm, ranch dressing on pizza.... ssssslurp! Total teenager fare. Totally awesome.









Call me a teenager, then.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK*
Sniff, sniff: yesterday I saw my grandparents at lunch and my grandmother gave me a diamond solitaire ring. It had been her mother's (the first Geneva), then passed on to her (second Geneva) and now it is to be kept for Nevie (third Geneva). Evidently it had been offered to my great-grandmother by a beau, and when my ggma turned his proposal down he wouldn't take the ring back. What a story, huh? We were at a music festival last night and I just kept looking at the ring and thinking about that poor fella... I hope he ended up happy.









: Wow.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 signs "change" now, *and* has connected it with being wet/poopy. She woke up from her nap crying, which usually means that she's poopy, and when I got in there she was signing "change" as hard as she could go! It's not the traditional sign, but at least I know what it means! I'm so proud of her.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Mmmmm, ranch dressing on pizza.... ssssslurp! Total teenager fare. Totally awesome.

Nevie is a walker. The last 3 days have been a crazy, exponential curve upward boost in walkin' skills. She still crawls here & there, but suddenly walking is just de rigeur.

Sniff, sniff: yesterday I saw my grandparents at lunch and my grandmother gave me a diamond solitaire ring. It had been her mother's (the first Geneva), then passed on to her (second Geneva) and now it is to be kept for Nevie (third Geneva). Evidently it had been offered to my great-grandmother by a beau, and when my ggma turned his proposal down he wouldn't take the ring back. What a story, huh? We were at a music festival last night and I just kept looking at the ring and thinking about that poor fella... I hope he ended up happy.









We are trying running here,so be on the lookout!

What a cool story! Makes me weepy.

In other news, We like to bite! and apparently we are allergic to strawberries. I think she had a few bites of strawberry yogurt at lunch,then was covered in hives on her face. It's been a crazy afternoon.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 







We are trying running here,so be on the lookout!

What a cool story! Makes me weepy.

In other news, We like to bite! and apparently we are allergic to strawberries. I think she had a few bites of strawberry yogurt at lunch,then was covered in hives on her face. It's been a crazy afternoon.







:

Awe, poor baby.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Poor O!

Harper is having a crazy baby skills explosion. She knows colors! WTF? We didn't "learn" colors. But if you say "get me the red crayon," you get the red one. Stuff like that. She started stacking blocks and putting a peg in a hole and more small motor stuff. And coloring without eating crayons. On the paper even. My parents are in town, and she is totally showing off. She repeats everything they say. And is tolerating being touched by them. She is forcing them to read books and sitting in their laps.

Also having molar issues (and I see the canines swelling starting) and nursing like a fiend. Night before last, she literally nursed all night. I just somehow slept with her attached to me. AUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH. A friend of mine weaned her 13 m.o. because the kid got top teeth, and my first thought was "lightweight!" And then my next thought was "I'm jealous!" Couldn't we just nurse 4 times a day or something? I'm in a nursing slump. Not that we're quitting, I'm just bleah for a while.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

WOW! Harper is so advanced!







I haven't considered crayons... maybe I'll get some... but think they will end up in her mouth.








We have a language explosion about to happen... she is trying to repeat things it's very cute. Guess I have to watch my mouth now.









We jsut got over the plague.. and now Ryan has it. Spent the day on the floor of an airport barfing. Lucky boy! Ruby was sick for 3 days, but I was only down for one.. and thankfully, cause it's my birthday today, and who wants to be sick on their birthday!
Must go attend to moaning husband. Poor guy!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie loves crafting. Stamp pads are fun, and she likes crayons, but thinks it's a fun game to see Mom react when she puts said crayon in her mouth. Haven't tried colors yet, but we do have a book about colors that she really likes. When she wants a story she throws her book at my head. Doesn't seem to get "gentle" in that context, so I've started throwing the book elsewhere until she will hand it to me nicely.







: Probably not the best response, but it sucks that my instinct now is to flinch when she comes in my direction. And it seems to be working so far.

Finally trying to say words. Besides "uh-oh" anyway, she's got that one down pat. She says some approximation of thank you about half the time when I hand her things, especially food, and she's started repeating "ah duh" when I ask her if she's all done. She has also finally started using more than one sign. Taught her a second sign a month ago and she quit using the first one. Now we have 3, would have 4 I think, but I can't tell the difference between her "all done" and her "toilet", because she doesn't make a fist.

She's been a coy little devil today. And I do mean devil. Holy cow. If I so much as looked at her when she didn't want me to, she'd scream bloody murder. She made up for all that with the mood she was in this evening though.

Current favorite thing to do: Walk around the yard and talk to the bushes. And squeal at the poor cat who doesn't know what hit her.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh Korin, I'm so sorry about the sick. No fun!

All writing implements still go in the mouth, although we keep trying. Last night she let me get through an entire book, which is a rarity. She usually gets bored and crawls away about halfway through.

We seem to be exploding verbally more than physically, but that's fine. She's got her NICU clinic appointment tomorrow, so we shall see what they say about her development. I'm happy, but can't help but worry.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Funny crayon story

We went to diner with my mother,and the waitress gave Lu some crayons and a peice of paper. My question is Who gives a baby a handfull of crayons? Well she folded the paper back and colored on the tablecloth.









The waitress was all wtf? I was like you gave the crayons.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeast is back with a vengeance.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

SOrry candice. have I mentioned that portland is yeast free?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yeast is back with a vengeance.

Oh, for crying out......









On a happier note, fang #1 has broken through, and fang #2 is close behind. that means only 6 more teefs to come in and we'll be done with this nonsense (and on to other toddler nonsense.) !!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Yeast is back with a vengeance.

WHAT!!!!Oh,no!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Korin! I'm glad you're not sick anymore, but it sucks that dh is, where's the fun in that!?!

And Candice, sorry about the yeasties. They suuuuck!

Evie loves to eat crayons. Occasionally she'll make a stray mark on something that shouldn't be marked upon if she gets a hold of one, but for the most part she doesn't get them. She ADORES the paint that is out on her brother's easel. He's even decided that it's not worth chasing her down over, and now has moved them to the top of his kitchen.







He can still reach them, but she can't.

Still not much talking here, and I swear, she is trying to make me insane. She'll say words for about a week, and then refuse to say them anymore. I'm trying not to stress about it, b/c I think I remember Caleb doing it, but I don't like it all the same. Even though, he won't be quiet for a second anymore.

We're finally getting her 1 year pics made tomorrow. (And her April b-day bro's 4 yr)







I'm excited. I know it's silly, but I love getting their pictures made. I know how fast they grow and change and I love that I can capture a little piece of them forever. I even have all their professional pictures in an album, so I can thumb through them and watch them grow up before my eyes.

I go back to work in less than a week.







: I go back and forth between being miserable and ok. I think if I had a crystal ball so I could see how Evie is going to do, I'd be a little less anxious. Jonathan will be keeping her next week and my mom will be here the week after that. Then it will be off to the new babysitter. I've heard nothing but positive things about her, and my gut likes her, but I just know my baby and she is not the most friendly little girl I've ever met.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Happy Birthday, Korin! I'm glad you're not sick anymore, but it sucks that dh is, where's the fun in that!?!

And Candice, sorry about the yeasties. They suuuuck!

Evie loves to eat crayons. Occasionally she'll make a stray mark on something that shouldn't be marked upon if she gets a hold of one, but for the most part she doesn't get them. She ADORES the paint that is out on her brother's easel. He's even decided that it's not worth chasing her down over, and now has moved them to the top of his kitchen.







He can still reach them, but she can't.

Still not much talking here, and I swear, she is trying to make me insane. She'll say words for about a week, and then refuse to say them anymore. I'm trying not to stress about it, b/c I think I remember Caleb doing it, but I don't like it all the same. Even though, he won't be quiet for a second anymore.

We're finally getting her 1 year pics made tomorrow. (And her April b-day bro's 4 yr)







I'm excited. I know it's silly, but I love getting their pictures made. I know how fast they grow and change and I love that I can capture a little piece of them forever. I even have all their professional pictures in an album, so I can thumb through them and watch them grow up before my eyes.

I go back to work in less than a week.







: I go back and forth between being miserable and ok. I think if I had a crystal ball so I could see how Evie is going to do, I'd be a little less anxious. Jonathan will be keeping her next week and my mom will be here the week after that. Then it will be off to the new babysitter. I've heard nothing but positive things about her, and my gut likes her, but I just know my baby and she is not the most friendly little girl I've ever met.

I was just thinking I hadn't seen you in awhile,make sure you pack a disposable cammera so she can catch some of her cuteness for you!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Ever heard of NFB? They are going out of business. Mayas and Ellaroo wraps (among other things) are half off.

Just thought I'd share the info...gotta love a good deal.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Also having molar issues (and I see the canines swelling starting) and nursing like a fiend. Night before last, she literally nursed all night. I just somehow slept with her attached to me. AUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH. A friend of mine weaned her 13 m.o. because the kid got top teeth, and my first thought was "lightweight!" And then my next thought was "I'm jealous!" Couldn't we just nurse 4 times a day or something? I'm in a nursing slump. Not that we're quitting, I'm just bleah for a while.

So glad I'm not the only one feeling this way. Lately (the last few nights) P has been permanently attached to my boob. I don't know if he bites or if I'm sensitive, but it isn't very wonderful. And my back hurts. I like to sleep on my stomach. And DH is mad that he never gets "his bedroom" for reading and relaxation and that there is always a baby there.
I stopped pumping during the day since I started work on Monday. It actually made me sad yesterday when I didn't pump at all. I was frantic to get home to Philip. I didn't realize how connected it made me feel to him. I don't get engorged, but there's a lot of milk there when he does attack me.
So, because he's not having milk while I'm at work, I don't think I should nightwean. it would be like total weaning. But I'm going crazy. I am assuming it's the molars. He has 3 coming in together. Please tell me this ends, though, or I'll be divorced AND insane.

Sorry I've been MIA. I hope YEAST GOES AWAY! and sickness STAYS AWAY! And geeze, Harper is doing things Philip hasn't started yet. Oh well. he can still take all of your babies.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

DIE YEAST! Aiyeeeeeee....

I hauled out the baby book by dr. sears, and there is that big chart of skills by age. I hadn't really looked at this in any depth for the second year yet because there are not enough hours in the day. If I write it down in her book when she does something new, I'm doing well. So it seems she does some stuff that is allegedly 18 month stuff, but there's plenty of 12 month stuff she doesn't do yet. She doesn't nod yes or no, stuff like that. Weird how development skips around in different areas! Also, Philip has more hair.







: I think she went on some little developmental spree last week because she slept like miserable crap for days. Last night she ept-slay for an 8 hour stretch though. So either the tooth she won't let me look at cut, or she is done learning things for a while. 14 months tomorrow!

My parents did everything short of poke her with a stick to get her to perform, which I don't like. Harper actually stopped doing one "trick" because she got sick of it, although she did it today for the sitter since she hasn't seen her in a week. My mom was telling her one of the shapes in her shape sorter was a rhombus, and another was a trapezoid. Um, nuts. NUTS. Due to that, I am very leery of intentionally stimulating poor Harper beyond just narrating what we're doing all day in normal conversational style.

OK, to work!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm kind of in a bfing slump as well. Yeast. I ate three brownies and then the yeast came back. I'm such an idiot. But, it's already going away again after two days, so I'll just not pull that brownie business again and hopefully it will really go away this time.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Had S2's developmental check at the NICU clinic today. She's right on track verbally and socially, and physically she's doing ok, but not great. They're not concerned that she's not walking yet, but want us to work on her gross and fine motor skills (like stacking blocks). She drew on paper for the first time today, but every time they tried to stack the blocks, she took them down and spread them all over the table. She did go through her whole vocabulary with them though, and they were dually impressed.

They're concerned that she didn't gain much weight between April and today (her last appointment was April). She shot up 4", but only gained about a pound and a half. She eats constantly, she's just MUCH more active. She's on her curve, so I'm not worried. They said something about putting her on weight gainers if she hasn't gained "enough" by the time they see her in 6 months.

I also got lectured about vaxes, and it ended with, "I hope after you do your research you make the SMART decision. To vax. Anything else would be irresponsible and risking your child's life."







: Yeah thanks.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I also got lectured about vaxes, and it ended with, "I hope after you do your research you make the SMART decision. To vax. Anything else would be irresponsible and risking your child's life."







: Yeah thanks.

Mmmkay...


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, you're also risking her life by not giving her lead toys, and letting her watch tv all day.









Glad to hear S2 is doing so great all around! the whole weight and size thing just bugs me. Some kids are big. some are small. that's all there is to it. As long as they are growing, who really cares how fast? you know?
I had some asshat at OMSI kids area the other day ask me what was "wrong" with ruby because "she's so small".... um whatever. She's not huge, but she's not tiny.







then they said "she's not walking? what's wrong with her?"... um she can walk (as if this is your business) she's just crawling ot ge tthat toy cause its faster that way still. so shove off asshat.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I get the "she's so tiny" comments, too. And then five minutes later someone might say "she's huge!" People just like to say whatever silly thing is on the top of their head. I know I enjoy the taste of shoe leather more often than I should.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I wondered why Ruby is small too, because you're such a fat-ass. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh candice. portland misses you oh so much. so does my fat ass.

PS. why do people think it's ok to say things to skinny people they would never say to fat people? Yesterday I had a patient say "You keep losing weight! is there something wrong with you?" Um thanks. a-hole.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Asking people why they are fat is a toddler's job. Just wait, Ruby will get around to it.

Child has woken up at 5:50 the past two mornings. WHY. Bedtime has been the same time as forever.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I personally don't appreciate even when people say things like, "Oh, you look great! Did you lose weight?" It just makes me think, Wow, I'm usually a huge beast.

I can just picture Ruby avenging the comments of her babyhood by walking up to people and asking why they're so [insert body descriptor here].


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

When my niece was about 4, we were at the beach, and someone in our family said, "hey there, skinny!" She started bawling, and when they asked what was wrong, she said, "I don't want to be skinny! I want to be big and fat like my Aunt Sarah!"







: Yeah that was fun.









I just talked to B, and we're stopping the NICU appointments. It's too much stress on all of us, and I know S2 well enough now to not worry about her development. I'm learning to trust myself.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi all following along as best I can!!

Here are some pics of the girls:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...015171b9d0.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...015171b9d0.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...015171b9d0.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...015171b9d0.jpg


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

my 8yo told me when i get mad, my butt gets bigger.

good times


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I must be reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally mad.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie has a little photo album with pictures of people who love her in it. She was playing with it last night and I asked her if she could find Daddy in there. She stopped, opened the page his picture is on, and started jabbering away, pointing at the picture. So cute.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
my 8yo told me when i get mad, my butt gets bigger.

good times



















ohhhh, lordy. Those will be the moments that try my soul.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Jes, Harper likes looking at pictures of people too. She says some version of the name when you ask "who is that?" She thinks pictures of herself are funny, and she will cry if she sees a picture of herself making a sad face.

She's sort of polishing up some language the last few days. "Dadada" is now just "dada" and "mamamama" is just "mama." She added the end sounds to some words, so now we have "booK" instead of "booh." Sock and chalk and walk too. It's very elaborate and German-sounding.

Molar #4 has broken through, hooray! Not that this means much with molars since there are 11ty million other surfaces left to move in, but it's a start.

Yesterday she played chase with her 3 y.o. cousin, and it was hilarious. They ran around a table for like 25 minutes and were exhausted.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe Harper is talking so much! Katie now has 2 words, uh-oh and yucky. I also think she's trying to say animal names, but she calls them all "good girl" because our dog & cat are girls so we say that to them. Doh.

We went to a parade on Friday, was hilarious to listen to her jabbering on about the horses. Bicycles are apparently fascinating as well.

She must be wearing shoes at all times, preferrably her little fake crocs. She brings them to me as soon as she wakes up. She's marching around with only one on right now because last night she stuffed the other one into a box and apparently forgot about it.

We are almost done with molars! All 4 have just flaps of skin left to get rid of. None of them appear to bother her anymore, and it's about time. I can see bumps for eyeteeth, but they look to be a long way off yet. So it looks like we're going to get a little breather. Hooray!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Talula's not saying much coherently, either. Everything sounds like "duck" or "cat". She's finally officially walking though. It's so cute, she acts like she's too cool for crawling now. She also has started giving kisses all the time, which is just the most adorable thing in the world. She's in major explore mode, and has discovered the sheer joy of climbing up and down stairs.

Eepslay is laaaaame. She thought it would be really fun to wake up at 4:30 yesterday. I tried to shame her by telling her that all the cool kids were sleeping, but it didn't work. Maybe threats and bribes, next time? Spankings? (I know, I just can't let an old joke die, can I?) Then, she had two 15 minute naps yesterday, and didn't go to sleep until about 11. She woke up 1,000,000 times last night, but is now still sleeping. Let's hope it lasts another hour or so.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 started saying "kick in" (chicken) and "seet" (feet) last night. Totally out of the blue. We were getting ready for dinner, asking her if she wanted to eat, and said, "we're having chicken. You want some chicken?" So, she signed "eat" and said, "kickin." Then at dinner, V was marveling that she was trying to push the tray of her highchair off with her feet, and S2 looked right at her and said, "seet." Crazy kid.









So, that's 17 or 18 words now, and about 7 or 8 signs. Crazy verbal explosion over here.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Teeth - the canines look like they are indeed working. She's grabbing the top right one, and I know it's got to be that since that molar is completely in. No...rest...speaking of...eepslay does indeed suck again. She wakes up and cries and flails around. Settles quickly, but I preferred the old routine of wake, find boob. The actual crying for a second wakes everyone up, not just me. She also talks herself awake. I wasn't sure this was really happening until I saw her do it while she passed out in my lap. Dead asleep, then she talks with her eyes closed, then the eyes pop open, and she gets all confused.

Oh, and we throw things in the toilet now.







: Today it was one of daddy's socks. Oh man. I am missing the ball from the mouse on the other computer, and I just had a terrible thought as to where it may be.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh so cute.
Katie has been carrying her babydoll around all day. Seriously even had to take it in the car with us. Cuddling it, patting it. Now she's carrying it around wrapped in a hand towel like a blanket. So stinking cute.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Jes that is adorable! Ru has a stuffed kitty i made her that she snuggles in the car sometimes, it's adorable


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Add "pancake" to the vocabulary - kan kay. This is awesome.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh, such cuteness in the world thanks to these babies.

nevie's just trucking along, doing her Nevie thang. Lots of sign -- not much verbal -- but 'tis cool. "Dada" is a big one, but other than that she's cool with animal sounds and other such noises. She is *hearting* her school -- BIG time -- so I'm happy about that. Walking is going well and she is very good at going down the stairs now, too.

I did another Tri yesterday and Dan tells me that Nevie had a special photo op with the hired photographer. They were standing and watching, waiting for us to start the swim, when some lady with a "big, huge camera" couldn't resist the blond baby in her fuzzy bear coat. If the photos show up online, I'll share the link. There's a funny new one in my latest blog post of Nevie's favorite expression. Scroll down through my boring Tri info


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

$10,000 question, Do I let the growling drool monster at my feet nurse?

This child has been attatched to my boob for the past 4 days non stop! Like 20 of 24 hrs.







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Megan - those tri pics are awesome! Your family looks so happy, and healthy, and just marvelous.







:

Today's words:
no
down
shoe (shuj)
sneaky (geenkey)

I can barely keep up







We REALLY have to watch what we say now.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby's new dress...


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Ruby's new dress...

Oooooo! I want one!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My baby bug is sick. Super clingy and has been crying most of the day.Fever,vomiting. I took her to the pedi and no ear infections,she thinks just teeth. Teeth suck!!!

We babble alot. She is starting to mimmic tone. I wispered night,night to the boys and she repeats.

Our "words" are Nono,this,that,here.kit-ty,woof,dada,baba( brother) us(gus-neighbors cat)eat,ohh,eye,ook(look)sue(shoe) and a few more


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Yeah. So we've got 2 phrases, I guess. "Uh-oh" and "Thank you". Both very clear. Still no Mama, no Dada, no No. None of the easy stuff for her, let's start with "thank you".


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I've decided K CAN talk, she just doesn't WANT to. Which sucks for me because that means she's still screaming *a lot* when she's frustrated. She repeats individual sounds I make (like reading last night I was exaggerating the pronunciation of fish and she was saying fffffffffffff shhhhhhhhhhh) pretty well and makes a big variety of syllabic vowels and consonants - she's said, 'all done', 'duck', 'out', 'up', 'hi', 'more', 'hello', 'thank you' and 'bye', but only a couple times each, and only when it particularly moves her. The only thing she says really consistently is 'uh oh' when she drops something. She still calls me Maaaa! DH is Daaaaaaa! and DS is Da! (they do sound different). So I think she's got the idea, she just isn't quite there yet. And merciful heavens I wish she would get there soon, because I'm starting to have some very UN-GD thoughts creeping into my head about her daily inconsolable tantrum-y screaming whenever she's frustrated or mad (because she doesn't want anyone to help her, she wants to do whatever it is herself). So, yeah -







: here. We're working through it, but it really sucks. Then again, things that sucked with DS don't suck now with DD, so it's all a trade off. I still love them both to pieces.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Poor Olivia, teeth are the worst! We just finished molars, and she started in with canines immediately! No break here.

Had successful restaurant meal thanks to crayons! Bless you, crayons. Well, and spring rolls. She almost went ballistic when they were too hot to eat right away, so apparently we were just meanly withholding them from her. I made a big deal about blowing on it to cool it down, so she had to blow on every bite before she ate it.

Language and conceptual stuff is blowing my mind with how fun this part is. She repeats everything. The crow says "caw caw caw." The car says "ding ding" because the seatbelt thing dings if you don't put it on immediately after you start the car. Yesterday I said "Want to build a tower?" and she went and built one, but not with her blocks, which is what we usually use. So she gets what a tower means out of context, which is neat. And she's started getting off the bed and coming to get me when she's done with her nap.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Teeth suck. I think i heard Ruby's molars plotting to kill me at 4 am.







: toothless children are so cute! why grow teeth at all!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Words are just not happening here. She signs like crazy and repeats sounds and her receptive language appears to be just fine. I'm trying not to be too paranoid about it. I think she's just being a BIG huge chip off the old block (her father).


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan, I wouldn't worry about it. Harper is a blabbermouth compared to other kids her age, apparently. I was an early talker, and my sister was a late talker, and we both turned out fine. Except she's been arrested more.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

I have mastitis.




























:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

"Eyeball."

The kid won't say "Dadoo" or any variation thereof, but he said "eyeball" yesterday.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I wouldn't worry about it. Harper is a blabbermouth compared to other kids her age, apparently. I was an early talker, and my sister was a late talker, and we both turned out fine. Except she's been arrested more.

Thanks! Wait... no thanks? Bwaahhhhh... where's the Cube o' Wine I got at Target earlier? [my ILs only carry white zin, and spending time with the ILs requires REAL wine]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I have mastitis.




























:







:







:







:







:







:

Oh, I'm sorry. Man. Bring on the cabbage leaves, eh? Do YOU need a box of wine?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Oh, I'm sorry. Man. Bring on the cabbage leaves, eh? Do YOU need a box of wine?

B got me ThermaCare pads and I think the blockage is finally breaking up. I can at least touch my boob now without crying, which is a humongous step in the right direction. Maybe I just got a mild case? Still waiting for my fever to break. I want to go to this concert tomorrow, darnit!! My BIL called me to beg me to get better so I can go. He's such a sweet guy. Total big brother.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

1. BOX of wine???








2. Camping is fun, but the top molars did not need to make their appearance there.
3. Stairs are the best thing ever. Going up and down them over and over again is so awesome.
4. Screaming is the second best thing ever.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry, box of wine has made great strides in flavor and incredible cheapness. Score one for the flexible packaging industry! Score 3 liters for me! I am working on designing juice box serving sizes for wine. For playgroups and stuff. Er, pregnancy made me stupid AND ruined my palate and tolerance.

Glad you feel better, Sarah. That is the one stunt my boobs haven't pulled yet.

Harper is into wearing a scarf. This morning she turned down the offer for nursing for a bagel. Sniff. Yay. Or something.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

turned down nursing? that's unheard of round these here parts. Well, while I'm at work for 5 hour, she doesn't take pumped milk, but she still nurses at least every 2 hours when were together.

Wine, I had some of that once....







I used to drink wine with dinner every night, now i'm too tired for it.







I'd want to go to bed right after dinner, and never have any "me" time. whatever that is!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Wanna see an adorable baby with a broken arm? http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/3...4/b_203851.jpg

Yep, that's right. Evie broke her arm today. Apparently, she's out to get me.







: I had hopped into my 2.3 second shower allocation thinking that I had done a wonderful job of babyproofing, when my dd (that now stands for dare-devil) decided that she *needed* her brother's toothbrush. So, she climbed on a little step that Caleb has to get it. When her little paws wrapped around it, she slipped off sideways and landed on her side. I didn't dream that she broke it, b/c she just cried. There were no howls of pain. Nevertheless, my legs remained unshaved another day when I hopped out and wrapped her up. She calmed down immediately and we both took a little nap. When she woke up, she was favoring her left hand and kind of keeping the right tucked in close to her. Upon further inspection, she had a knot on the top, about an inch above her wrist. So, I decided to take her in. The doctor thought that it was fine b/c she was bending her wrist, and could flex her fingers, but she did an x-ray anyway and it's got a hairline fracture. She called it a bubble fracture, I believe. They put it in a hard splint and sent us home. We have to go to an orthopedic on Monday and they may put it in a cast. The hard splint that put on is already starting to slip off. It's down to the end of her fingers right now, so I guess I may take her back over tomorrow and see if they can redo it.

The good thing is, she's not acting like it's bothering her at all. All of J's family came over tonight and she was running around, playing with her cousins, just like she always does. Caleb was concerned about how we got her to the doctor if her arm was broken. He wanted to know what her arm rode in since it was broken. It took me a few seconds to realize he thought we meant that it was broken off.







I explained what it looked like and he looked like he's still skeptical, but he accepted it.

In other news, I started back to work this week. J kept the kids all week and they did well. I think I'm going to like my new school. The other teachers that I have to work with seem pretty awesome and my new principal rocks. I think he expects a lot, but he's really laid back.

Jonathan also took Evie to her new babysitter for a trial run on Wed. She stayed with no fuss. He went by, stayed for a few minutes, then told her bye. Tammy said she fussed for a few minutes, but she picked her up and rocked her. Evie fell asleep (of course, she sleeps for other people!) and took about an hour nap. When she got up, she tried to snatch tacos for lunch, but Tammy fed her some chicken noodle soup instead.







When Jonathan picked her up, she was playing with the other girls, and went and sat in Tammy's lap. So she didn't come running to him to be rescued or anything. I think it's going to be a good fit, and I can not tell you how relieved I am! It was the only thing that I was stressing about.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I wouldn't worry about it. Harper is a blabbermouth compared to other kids her age, apparently. I was an early talker, and my sister was a late talker, and we both turned out fine. Except she's been arrested more.

D was an early talker, J was a way late walker.He was well over 3 before he said much than one or 2 words a day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I have mastitis.




























:







:







:







:







:







:









I hope ypu feel better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sorry, box of wine has made great strides in flavor and incredible cheapness. Score one for the flexible packaging industry! Score 3 liters for me! I am working on designing juice box serving sizes for wine. For playgroups and stuff. Er, pregnancy made me stupid AND ruined my palate and tolerance.

Glad you feel better, Sarah. That is the one stunt my boobs haven't pulled yet.

Harper is into wearing a scarf. This morning she turned down the offer for nursing for a bagel. Sniff. Yay. Or something.

Box o wine, rocks! we are into crackers,she'll sip,sip,crunch,crunch. yay for milk and cookies!

I want in on that play group!

Being a parent has made me stupid as well. This morning I put oj in my coffee. It wasn't very tasty.

My monster is still sick! Just acting funky,does not want to be down, don't want toys,nothing.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Wanna see an adorable baby with a broken arm? http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/3...4/b_203851.jpg

Yep, that's right. Evie broke her arm today. Apparently, she's out to get me.







: I had hopped into my 2.3 second shower allocation thinking that I had done a wonderful job of babyproofing, when my dd (that now stands for dare-devil) decided that she *needed* her brother's toothbrush. So, she climbed on a little step that Caleb has to get it. When her little paws wrapped around it, she slipped off sideways and landed on her side. I didn't dream that she broke it, b/c she just cried. There were no howls of pain. Nevertheless, my legs remained unshaved another day when I hopped out and wrapped her up. She calmed down immediately and we both took a little nap. When she woke up, she was favoring her left hand and kind of keeping the right tucked in close to her. Upon further inspection, she had a knot on the top, about an inch above her wrist. So, I decided to take her in. The doctor thought that it was fine b/c she was bending her wrist, and could flex her fingers, but she did an x-ray anyway and it's got a hairline fracture. She called it a bubble fracture, I believe. They put it in a hard splint and sent us home. We have to go to an orthopedic on Monday and they may put it in a cast. The hard splint that put on is already starting to slip off. It's down to the end of her fingers right now, so I guess I may take her back over tomorrow and see if they can redo it.

The good thing is, she's not acting like it's bothering her at all. All of J's family came over tonight and she was running around, playing with her cousins, just like she always does. Caleb was concerned about how we got her to the doctor if her arm was broken. He wanted to know what her arm rode in since it was broken. It took me a few seconds to realize he thought we meant that it was broken off.







I explained what it looked like and he looked like he's still skeptical, but he accepted it.

In other news, I started back to work this week. J kept the kids all week and they did well. I think I'm going to like my new school. The other teachers that I have to work with seem pretty awesome and my new principal rocks. I think he expects a lot, but he's really laid back.

Jonathan also took Evie to her new babysitter for a trial run on Wed. She stayed with no fuss. He went by, stayed for a few minutes, then told her bye. Tammy said she fussed for a few minutes, but she picked her up and rocked her. Evie fell asleep (of course, she sleeps for other people!) and took about an hour nap. When she got up, she tried to snatch tacos for lunch, but Tammy fed her some chicken noodle soup instead.







When Jonathan picked her up, she was playing with the other girls, and went and sat in Tammy's lap. So she didn't come running to him to be rescued or anything. I think it's going to be a good fit, and I can not tell you how relieved I am! It was the only thing that I was stressing about.

Poor Evie! If they cast it,ask about a water proof one. cuz yk she'll get it wet or dirty.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor evie!







glad she's doing ok!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Poor Evie, and poor mama! That's one of my biggest fears as a toddler mama, 'cause they DON'T usually show that they're in enough pain to warrant a broken bone. Yikes.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ohhh, sweet Evie! Ahhh, those will be the pictures to look back on with a wry smile.

Heck, my parents didn't believe I was hurt enough to have done damage when I was 8 years old and broke my arm... so, it's common.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I had no idea that there was such a thing as a waterproof cast. I'll have J look into it. I think he's going to be the one taking her to that appt. We're supposed to go to the beach next weekend, so I guess she won't be having too much fun.







Although, if we can keep a bag on it, it may be better.

She's perfectly fine this morning. Hasn't even had any tylenol or motrin and is just running around as happy as can be. Right now she's trying to help me type and doesn't like it that I'm stopping her.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, poor Evie! But look at that smile, little imp! Glad she's not too bothered.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

When I had my broken arm, my parents found a waterproof cover at a medical supply store. It was a cast condom!! I called it my flipper and I was still the fastest swimmer amongst my cousins ;-)


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
"Eyeball."

The kid won't say "Dadoo" or any variation thereof, but he said "eyeball" yesterday.










I woke up yesterday to Mikey poking me in the eyes saying "eyes, eyes, eyes!" Yes, thank you.

Hugs to little Evie...poor arm! And Ruby is TOO cute!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We now say "good girl" in reference to all animals, most people, and many toys. We tell the dog and the cat that they are good girls, so it must've stuck. Funniest thing is when she pats DH on the head and says "good girl".


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Today we started with "tak ku"... thank you. complete with sign. So cute


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL @ eye, eye. We had that the other day. She was going to sleep and abruptly stopped and started trying to poke my eye out.

Jes, that's too cute. Good daddy! But Alfie Kohn will have a heart attack with all the good girls!









Ruby is so polite! We sometimes have please. Pleeeeee? Means "give it here, hop to, lady!"

Here is a baby eating dirt. But I like this one better because this is the face she made when she saw me coming home. Awwww.

So, uh, yesterday she started doing this weird thing that we are calling "Baby Hulk." When she is done with something or frustrated, she grabs something and squeezes it as hard as she can, until she starts shaking. Her face turns bright red, and she starts growling "nnnrgghghhhh!" I can't do it justice. It's like one step away from a full-blown tantrum. We had baby hulk when we were done with dinner, but she didn't get out of the chair fast enough for her liking.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I was an early talker, and my sister was a late talker, and we both turned out fine. Except she's been arrested more.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I have mastitis.




























:







:







:







:







:







:

I'm glad you're feeling better, though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
"Eyeball."

The kid won't say "Dadoo" or any variation thereof, but he said "eyeball" yesterday.









I love it. Normal is SO overrated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
4. Screaming is the second best thing ever.

it's the first best thing here.







: Sorry bout the molars, they stink!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Wanna see an adorable baby with a broken arm?

Ouch! I'm so glad she's taking it so well. These durn kids. And also really glad the care is going so well!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Funniest thing is when she pats DH on the head and says "good girl".









This is so cute.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Today we started with "tak ku"... thank you. complete with sign. So cute



















I've hit the jackpot! This kid likes to clean up! The heavens have opened and shined down on me! I need to type one more exclamation point! It's always been like bamboo under fingernails to convince D to help me clean up or put things away....K is actually eager - YES! I know it my not last forever, but I'll take it while I can. She even does it without being asked. For example -I bought a DVD the other day nad had it up her eon my desk to eventually put it in the cabinet, and she walked up to it first thing this morning , went over to the cabinet, and plopped it on a shelf.







:


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

hi!

I don't think I can catch up.

but, HI!

Mari eats crayons, belly flops onto things, um, says no a lot, says kitty, mama, bapa, tank u (like gimme style), likes to push a stroller, falls down (ring-around the rosie), and stuff.

I finally graduated a week or so ago.

meh, that's all.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
hi!

Hi!!!!

COngrats on grad-ing


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Pictures!

DD2 graduated!

My baby is a rockstar:
1
2

Concert last night:
rainbow
the crew we went with
DH and I

Video:
giggly girl


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Sweet giggle vid!








Hows your boob, Sarah?

congrats, fireant!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Sweet giggle vid!








Hows your boob, Sarah?

congrats, fireant!

the boob is all better! B got me some ThermaCare pads, and I wrapped one around my defunct boob. 8 hrs later, the duct was clear, and most of the pain was gone, and by the next morning my fever had broken, so yay!

i couldn't take my pump with me to the concert saturday night, and even though i hand-expressed while there, i still pumped 14oz when i got home.







then j nursed and i got two more major letdowns. it's like i'm part cow or somethin. milk galore.

and thank you! we realized the other day that we don't have any giggle videos of s2. now we do.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quick drive-by, but just had to say to Fireant that your DDDDCs sound dirty.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
the boob is all better! B got me some ThermaCare pads, and I wrapped one around my defunct boob. 8 hrs later, the duct was clear, and most of the pain was gone, and by the next morning my fever had broken, so yay!

i couldn't take my pump with me to the concert saturday night, and even though i hand-expressed while there, i still pumped 14oz when i got home.







then j nursed and i got two more major letdowns. it's like i'm part cow or somethin. milk galore.

and thank you! we realized the other day that we don't have any giggle videos of s2. now we do.









Start stalking that freezer again! Glad your boobs are better


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Quick drive-by, but just had to say to Fireant that your DDDDCs sound dirty.









*sigh*
I am very pervy looking. I guess I should watch what I say.








(I said the vagina sculptures were TASTEFUL...not tasty)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
*sigh*
I am very pervy looking. I guess I should watch what I say.








(I said the vagina sculptures were TASTEFUL...not tasty)

oh please...you totally said tasty.







i was there. do i have to go find the post?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I was back to work today. It went way better than I hoped. I think I'm going to really like the new school...at least my co-workers seem to be normal.









My mom kept Evie and Caleb and they both did wonderfully.







Jonathan came home and got her around 10:30 and took her to the orthopedic. They took a look at the x-rays and put her in a cast.







He asked about a waterproof one, and they told him that the insurance probably wouldn't pay for it and that it wouldn't work for her anyway. Her arm is so skinny that they had to put the cast above her elbow b/c she would pull it off otherwise. I'll take a picture of it later. Jonathan picked out a purple one. He told them that he wanted a dark color, so it wouldn't show the mess that she gets in on a daily basis.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
oh please...you totally said tasty.







i was there. do i have to go find the post?
















LIES LIES LIES!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Katie! I love that picture!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

'sup?
Fireant, so glad you're back!









oh, and the rest o you are ok, too


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
'sup?
Fireant, so glad you're back!









oh, and the rest o you are ok, too









me?







:
I've been hiding out in my cave. Drama cave.









only problem is, I'm an uber-poster (not poser?!?!) and I tend to hog my threads. So I will try to hold a back a bit and I still need to catch up with this thread.
Sinsticks, can I get a recap?


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Sinsticks, can I get a recap?









um...

Molars suck. Yeast is evil and never goes away. Babies/toddlers are accident prone. Eepslay is uckysay. Some toddlers talk a lot instead of walking. Others walk a lot instead of talking. A few do both equally well.

I think that's it, right?

I'm annoying...more pictures!

1st day of school!
V and S1 in front of school
V
S1
new backpacks!
V and S1 in parking lot

S2 and J playing yesterday afternoon:
Pretty Girl
whoops, you caught me
funny sissy!
intactivist
whoa
siblings
"eat"


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
um...

Molars suck. Yeast is evil and never goes away. Babies/toddlers are accident prone. Eepslay is uckysay. Some toddlers talk a lot instead of walking. Others walk a lot instead of talking. A few do both equally well.

I think that's it, right?

I'm annoying...more pictures!

1st day of school!
V and S1 in front of school
V
S1
new backpacks!
V and S1 in parking lot

S2 and J playing yesterday afternoon:
Pretty Girl
whoops, you caught me
funny sissy!
intactivist
whoa
siblings
"eat"

Thank you for the recap!
And you're not annoying.
And your children are quite beautiful! I like the reflection of B in the car window.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Katie! I love that picture!









Thanks! I'm going to try and snap some of her in the purple cast later and see if I can get them on. We're going to a neighborhood meeting in a few minutes, so who knows how long that will take.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Blisters on my nipple. Does God hate me?


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bastian's having a little word explosion over here. All of a sudden he seems much more interested in communicating. Granted, it's still a lot of shrieking and pointing, but he's got some syllables going on. "Mo!" (More.) That's his favorite. And "Tthhhhhh" means "I'm so excited, I see a kitty cat!"







He did just get the hang of nodding yes and shaking his head no, and OMG, that makes life so much easier. We play a lot of 20 questions right now.

The big exciting news: He was in the same pair of training pants yesterday from 7 a.m. until 4 p.m.!!!!! And not because I'm a neglectful mama, either! DH noticed that he's hit a window where he's really excited about using the potty, but only if we put the toddler seat on the big potty. He doesn't want to sit on the baby potty anymore. He's also much more excited about going potty with Dadoo, but he'll suck it up and deal with me when he has to.







: This might only last a couple weeks, but I know if we can get the mechanics of it down now, even if he goes on strike, he'll still just have to decide he's ready later, rather than make that emotional leap and learn the concrete how-to's at the same time.

And the ouch of the week: Bastian bloodied his mouth not once, but twice today. The first time he was trying to climb over the back of his rocking chair and came down on the back of it with the top of his mouth. The second time, he was trying to scale a window ledge at a cafe and slipped and put his tooth through his lower lip.







:







: There I am, doing the quiet mama freak out where my legs are jelly but I'm trying not to make him more upset, and I'm doing the breastmilk-ice-arnica routine, and he's laughing and poking his finger in the hole and waving bloody little hands around. Lovely.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Blisters on my nipple. Does God hate me?









AAAAAAck! I'm so sorry! That's awful! I hope they clear up soon. I shuddered when I read that.

Here's Evie in her purple cast for anybody who's interested.









http://media0.dropshots.com/photos/3...828/184326.jpg

http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/3...8/b_184333.jpg


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

You can see a pic here. Just click on his name (Elias) on the 26th.

Birth story to come later. He has some minor health issues, but nothing that can't be fixed in time.

L


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Bastian's having a little word explosion over here. All of a sudden he seems much more interested in communicating. Granted, it's still a lot of shrieking and pointing, but he's got some syllables going on. "Mo!" (More.) That's his favorite. And "Tthhhhhh" means "I'm so excited, I see a kitty cat!"







He did just get the hang of nodding yes and shaking his head no, and OMG, that makes life so much easier. We play a lot of 20 questions right now.

The big exciting news: He was in the same pair of training pants yesterday from 7 a.m. until 4 p.m.!!!!! And not because I'm a neglectful mama, either! DH noticed that he's hit a window where he's really excited about using the potty, but only if we put the toddler seat on the big potty. He doesn't want to sit on the baby potty anymore. He's also much more excited about going potty with Dadoo, but he'll suck it up and deal with me when he has to.







: This might only last a couple weeks, but I know if we can get the mechanics of it down now, even if he goes on strike, he'll still just have to decide he's ready later, rather than make that emotional leap and learn the concrete how-to's at the same time.

And the ouch of the week: Bastian bloodied his mouth not once, but twice today. The first time he was trying to climb over the back of his rocking chair and came down on the back of it with the top of his mouth. The second time, he was trying to scale a window ledge at a cafe and slipped and put his tooth through his lower lip.







:







: There I am, doing the quiet mama freak out where my legs are jelly but I'm trying not to make him more upset, and I'm doing the breastmilk-ice-arnica routine, and he's laughing and poking his finger in the hole and waving bloody little hands around. Lovely.

That's awesome that he's talking so much more. Evie is still more interested in shrieking at us, but every once in a while I'll get a word or two.

And OUCH on the lip. I would have totally been freaking out. I don't do well with blood, but it's amazing how you can pull it together in the moment and then melt when everything is basically ok again. I hope it heals soon for him and you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats meriana! he's beautiful!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You can see a pic here. Just click on his name (Elias) on the 26th.

Birth story to come later. He has some minor health issues, but nothing that can't be fixed in time.

L

He is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Blisters? Seriously? That does sound like Divine Vengeance, but I can't imagine why. God made boobs, according to some theologies, so why would S/He punish them?

So. That sucks. And I have nothing more eloquent to offer.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

OHMYGOSH! Lisa! Congratulations! Wow wowza wow. 9lb 1oz, eh? Nice work, mama. Can't wait to read the birth story.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations Mearaina! Love his cheeks!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Blisters on my nipple.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
DH noticed that he's hit a window where he's really excited about using the potty, but only if we put the toddler seat on the big potty. He doesn't want to sit on the baby potty anymore.

<snip>

And the ouch of the week: Bastian bloodied his mouth not once, but twice today.

Woo hoo, and ouch! Kait has been very interested in sitting on the toilet a few times a day the past few days, too...and we had a little breakthrouh as well - she was in cotton trainers one evening and wet herelf, and marched over to the toilet to sit on it....so the connection is there already, just a little late - so I'm toying with putting her in the trainers more of the time to facilitate this (I have a really hard time staying on top of laundry, and this would require me to be on top of it, so I just need to suck it up.) Exciting is right! And so sorry about his little mouth...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Here's Evie in her purple cast for anybody who's interested.










Looks like it's not affecting her one bit - super cute pic!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You can see a pic here. Just click on his name (Elias) on the 26th.

Birth story to come later. He has some minor health issues, but nothing that can't be fixed in time.

L

Congratulations, what a cutie!! Will await his birth story


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Mearaina! Just randomly this morning, I thought "I wonder if Mearaina had her baby?" Hehe. Can't wait to hear/see more.

Candice, I don't have breasts anymore. They are officially chew toys and punching bags. Ughhhh. Is it thrush or a latch thing? She's lucky she's cute, huh?

All these potty training kids, wow! I guess I should start offering. She says "poop," (after the fact, as if I couldn't smell, thanks!) and sometimes she'll go point at the diapers, but we had a few disasterous run-ins with the big toilet a few months ago and haven't tried again.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Congratulations Mearaina!


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Katie! beautiful kids!

mommitola, i want to hear more about this toilet fiasco.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
There I am, doing the quiet mama freak out where my legs are jelly but I'm trying not to make him more upset, and I'm doing the breastmilk-ice-arnica routine, and he's laughing and poking his finger in the hole and waving bloody little hands around. Lovely.

the imagery of this was priceless.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
AAAAAAck! I'm so sorry! That's awful! I hope they clear up soon. I shuddered when I read that.

Here's Evie in her purple cast for anybody who's interested.









http://media0.dropshots.com/photos/3...828/184326.jpg

http://media1.dropshots.com/photos/3...8/b_184333.jpg

that second pic is to die for! and i love the color on the walls, btw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mearaina* 
You can see a pic here. Just click on his name (Elias) on the 26th.

Birth story to come later. He has some minor health issues, but nothing that can't be fixed in time.

L

congratulations!! he's absolutely gorgeous! lmk if you need anything at all. big boy!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Looks like it's not affecting her one bit - super cute pic!!


It's not. She's still into everything. I cringe now though b/c I realize how much she runs into stuff. You can hear that big cast clunking against all kinds of things around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Katie! beautiful kids!

Thank you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
that second pic is to die for! and i love the color on the walls, btw.

Thank you. I laughed at her expression in that. I didn't realize that she was doing that until I loaded it onto the computer. I guess she was getting ready to attack her brother.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

CONGRATS LISA!!!!!!!! Way to go mama!!!!! He's awsome!

I have a very clingy baby.







: I can't pee,shower,or eat without her attatched to me. She now flails all night,I am getting a little stressed. She will not take bm from a cup any more, yesterday she went 12 hrs with out any liquids. She won't drink cow's milk,nor goat. any one got any ideas? When I got home from work she nursed for 1 1/2 hrs.







: This stage is way harder than having am infant for me. Am I the only one?


----------



## dumplingstruedel (Aug 28, 2007)

So my little guy is 14 months and we're contemplating another...am I crazy or what? For those of you out there with more than one babe, how did the second one go for you?
My pregnancy and first year with our son has been pretty easy...no real health,sleep, or eating problems....nursed for 12 months exclusively and he just self-weaned this month....
So should we go for it?







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

fireant: she used to pee on the toilet, but then she decided she wanted to stand in front of the toilet and pee on the toilet. also, it is fun to throw things in the toilet and stick one's hands in the toilet and try to climb in the toilet. so no toilet for now.

nicole: Harper only drinks water while I'm gone. Would never really take a bottle and won't take my milk from a cup. She sometimes sips cow milk, but usually spits it out. She will eat yogurt. Likes smoothies. She likes that one from Life Alive that is coconut oil, rice milk, and banana. It tastes sort of close to breastmilk, I think!

babies: no more! But then again, we've had health, sleep, and eating problems. And she nurses like a vampire, 17 thousand times a day.

Screeching - anyone got this going on in full effect? It's like she just figured out she can make all these terrible noises. I thought 6 month old screeching was annoying, but this takes the cake. Or wait...let me guess, 2 year old screeching is even better? We've been working on using speech instead of screeching. So she will grudgingly say "up" or "all done" sometimes, but mostly it's like zero to misery in 10 seconds.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

On Friday I mowed the yard, walked around at a local amusement park, and had dh "help", all hoping to start labor.

I started to spot Friday evening, and contrax started at 4 am Sunday. They started and stopped throughout the day. More on then off, but kind of sluggish. Dh did accupressure when they started to fade to encourage contrax. I had to breathe through them but I can't say they really hurt. Around 3:15 pm dh announced he was calling the doc and taking me to the hospital. I, of course, didn't think I was in REAL labor after all the false alarms, but dh was right and I'm glad he did what he did. After dragging me in to the hospital, I continued having the same type of contractions till a few minutes before 6, when they hurt a little even with the accupressure dh was doing to relieve the pain. My water broke at 6:10 pm, they checked me and I was 4 cm, so we went into the tub. Around 6:45 it really started to hurt, but I still thought it would take a while longer. However, I ended up complete at 7 pm and he was born at 7:14 pm. He had shoulder dystocia and dislocated his collarbone. He wasn't breathing. They intubated (sp? right term?) and took him to the NICU. He couldn't move his left arm and had dimples on his lower back which made them think there was a decent chance he had spina bifida.

He was transferred out of the nicu back to rooming in a few hours later, he was stable and breathing well.

Days of tests followed. His shoulder popped back in on his own, but is still painful and swollen. He has limited movement. He will need much therapy. My own arm is messed up from my own birth, so I am determined that he will get this treated properly. Things have come a long way in 27 years. He had trouble nursing because he was majorly tongue-tied. He had a textbook case. Once they clipped it he has nursed much better. He only has occult spina bifida which doesn't present problems. The other dimple may possibly go into his rectum and he needs more tests to determine that. His other dimple missed his spinal column by the tiniest of margins, which is why he has occult spina bifida instead of the major kind that causes problems.

He is the sweetest, easiest baby I've ever met. He has added so much joy to our family. All the girls love him and think he's great.

His first few days were very scary for us but things are looking up. He moved his arm up a little for the first time today.

The doc called right before I submitted this and said his dimple, upon further consult, will not need more tests unless we notice symptoms!!!!!! Hurray!!! All we need to deal with now is his arm!!!!

Stats:

Elias Finnegan
9 pounds 1 oz
They put him at 41 weeks gestation (we wondered how accurate the US was!)
20 in
dark hair with blue eyes that already seem to be changing - if so, he will be our only child to have a color other then blue
Born 8/26/07 at 7:14 pm


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow what a start, Meariana! I'm so glad all is well


----------



## pleasantstreets (Jun 10, 2005)

::::::







eeking in:::::::

Hi? I haven't posted much at all on this site, but I just read through a few of the pages on this thread, and I'd really like to join in! To introduce myself, I'm 37, and the mom of a wonderful little boy named Stuart who was born on June 17, 2006! My partner and I were married (legal in Mass) the month before we conceived, and now we're looking at houses, so it's been a very busy, busy few years!









Stuart was born a few weeks early by emergency c-section and was only 5 pounds, but he quickly caught up and is now a healthy, happy little toddler. We are *not* the crunchiest of families, but I do feel a deep affinity for this sort of more natural parenting, just in smaller doses than some others here. In fact he had to be supplemented with formula from birth and, at 10 months, I finally threw in the towel with pumping and nursing, which was a sad day, but it was time. We do try to give him as much organic foods as possible, and we are vaccinating on a selective/delayed schedule, just for my peace of mind, mostly because when they started he was just so tiny and so new I couldn't bear the thought of flooding his system with all that junk. We babywore when he was younger (now we just carry him!) and coslept in various degrees till about 7 months, and are fairly laid-back, anti-discipline, pro-holding and hugging parents...

We both work full-time, and he's in a great family daycare where he's loved like he's their own, but they are absolutely NOT crunchy-aware, and are constantly asking "where do you learn about this stuff?" when I bring up concerns about growth hormones in milk, lead paint in bibs, etc. I try to educate them as possible, and also to accept them for the sources of love and security that they represent for my son... at least until we move to a new daycare at 2!

Stuart is walking like a champ and has since he turned one, but he doesn't say anything beyond "mama" and "baba" (what we call my partner), and even those he is just as likely to say to the wall as he is to us... but he knows a lot of words, and can point to things if you ask, and he does a great little "tiger sound" when he wants to.

Let's see... what else... well, we've got a lot of food questions/transitions/issues right now - he's a great eater, but we're still mainly giving jars of earth's best, and then adding in some finger/table food at the end, when I see that almost everyone else at this age is eating entirely non-jar food! I'm just worried that he won't eat enough, and with the jars I know he's getting enough (2 at breakfast, 2 at lunch, and 3 at dinner!) Also, he's still drinking stage 2 formula, though I think we're going to switch him to milk this weekend... though I actually have concerns about milk at all, which is part of what i want to learn more on this site...

Anyway, that's a lot, but I just thought I'd try to catch up and let y'all know more about me (oh, and yes, I say Y'all cuz I'm from Texas, but now I live in Mass!)

Thanks!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dumplingstruedel* 
So my little guy is 14 months and we're contemplating another...am I crazy or what? For those of you out there with more than one babe, how did the second one go for you?
My pregnancy and first year with our son has been pretty easy...no real health,sleep, or eating problems....nursed for 12 months exclusively and he just self-weaned this month....
So should we go for it?







:
















Um, I got pg with DS when DD3 was 4wks old. So my perception of close in age may be skewed.









Honestly, it's been great. They're SO close. They feed off of each other, and really seem to love each others' company.

If you're ready, I say go for it!

Welcome, Pleasant! My bro's name is Stuart. It's a great name!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
I have a very clingy baby.







: I can't pee,shower,or eat without her attatched to me. She now flails all night,I am getting a little stressed. She will not take bm from a cup any more, yesterday she went 12 hrs with out any liquids. She won't drink cow's milk,nor goat. any one got any ideas? When I got home from work she nursed for 1 1/2 hrs.







: This stage is way harder than having am infant for me. Am I the only one?

This sucks. Mine is just starting to come out of about 7 months' worth of this same clinginess, so I feel your pain.







She also only drinks breastmilk straight from the tap, or a cup of water - no interest in any other liquids or BM in any other containers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dumplingstruedel* 
For those of you out there with more than one babe, how did the second one go for you?
My pregnancy and first year with our son has been pretty easy...no real health,sleep, or eating problems....

Weelllllllllll....our firstborn was a breeze, too...and our second born...well, let's just say she's been more challenging.







:







I got pregnant when the first babe was 18 months old, and the age difference has worked really well for us. We've hit the jackpot in that there is very little jealousy or aggression from either of them thus far. I found the jump from one to two more difficult than from zero to one, personally, because with zero to one I could devote all my time to the baby...but from one to two, I not only had the newborn to take care of, but the toddler also to consider. Just my two cents for whatever they're worth. TOTALLY worth it though, I can't imagine our lives without her, even though she makes us all a little







: sometimes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Screeching - anyone got this going on in full effect? It's like she just figured out she can make all these terrible noises. I thought 6 month old screeching was annoying, but this takes the cake. Or wait...let me guess, 2 year old screeching is even better? We've been working on using speech instead of screeching. So she will grudgingly say "up" or "all done" sometimes, but mostly it's like zero to misery in 10 seconds.

I know I already mentioned in another conversation, but, um, YES. full on toddler volume and intensity screaming here, for various reasons throughout the day. Did I mention







: ??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Wow what a start, Meariana! I'm so glad all is well

















: I'm so glad that every thing is turning out well and that you're beign proactive in getting him help!! Happy babymooning!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pleasantstreets* 
I haven't posted much at all on this site, but I just read through a few of the pages on this thread, and I'd really like to join in! To introduce myself, I'm 37, and the mom of a wonderful little boy named Stuart who was born on June 17, 2006! My partner and I were married (legal in Mass) the month before we conceived, and now we're looking at houses, so it's been a very busy, busy few years!

















: Welcome! I'm 33 (34 in 2 weeks







) with a 3-1/2 yr old and our 14-mo old. Congrats to you and your DP on all the recent excitement!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

What a story, Mearaina! Glad to hear things are doing better now. I hope the arm therapy proves to be less of a challenge than initially thought. Little man knows how to make an entrance, huh?

Welcome, Pleasantstreets. My daughter was born the day before your son, also by emergency c-section. We're in MA too. There's a few of us in here from MA. My family is in Lowell. I'm originally from VA, so I will ya'll along with you.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Meraina, congratulations on your son's health! I am curious about the rehab for the shoulder... I smell a google search coming on.

Ah, the weekend is good. Dan is home, therefore Geneva will accept the prospect of a nap!

Hiya, Pleasantstreets!

Life in general is busy here. Our remodeling work is done and the house exterior is almost done being painted. We are sorting and trashing and sorting some more -- hoping to recoup a tiny bit of our losses lately with a garage sale next weekend. Both of our cars required new brakes or just new brake pads this week. $$$ Yuck. $$$ Such is life, I suppose. Just stings a lot, especially as we stare down the three year tunnel of grad school and baby on one income. Blork.

Anyway, as far as baby updates go... Pretty much the same. Walking very well. No more crawling a'tall. She says "daddy," but other than that still just nonsensical, singsongy gibberish. I hope she acquires a few more words soon. It feels like she is on the cusp of an explosion, but until it happens I'll still feel like I have neglected her verbal development too much already and she will never catch up. Such is the way my mind works.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone! Wow, I haven't checked in here in ages, it's been so busy! I have some major catching up to do! But first, anyone want to see an entire summer's worth of pics of my kids?! You know you do...







:







OK, you don't have to look at all of them, there are 6 slideshows linked together here; all my kids' birthdays, our road-trip trip to Chicago for the LLLI 50th Anniv. Int'l Conference, a bfing rally at the Capitol in Harrisburg - and a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff







But you do have to look at the Chicago pics - Amy (Amys1st) and I met IRL and did lunch with some other MDC mamas, which was awesome.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/I.jsp?c=...&x=1&y=-sov84a

I have to get the kiddos to bed but I'll be back for personals later, I have so much to read back - oh except I have to say, Lisa, CONGRATS!!!!! I did notice THAT!! So happy for you that everything is OK now, it must have been so scary! Elias is absolutely adorable. What an entrance into the world!! Hope you're enjoying your babymoon now!

Everyone else, hope you & your babes (sorry, TODDLERS, I still forget!!) and families have had a *wonderful* summer!!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ahem

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=742309


----------

